# Cox On DEMAND Library Now Available to TiVo Subscribers



## drebbe

Combined Offering of Cox On DEMAND Content, Linear TV, and Popular Streaming Content Now Available in Easily Searchable TiVo Interface

http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2084068


----------



## wickerbill

This is great. It took a lot longer than I thought it would, but I'm pleasantly surprised to see it actually happened.


----------



## Chuck_IV

I wish they would do something like this with Charter.


----------



## Dan203

Me too. They had a deal with Charter at one point but it fell through. Now that Charter is going to be #2 I hope they'll reconsider and try again.


----------



## moyekj

Interestingly, kmttg searches with streaming options enabled is returning "Cox On DEMAND" content. For example, "Get Hard". So obviously the Cox VOD library is already indexed and in TiVo database.


----------



## Dan203

Guess they just need to release the app. Wonder if it's going to require a software update or not?


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> Guess they just need to release the app. Wonder if it's going to require a software update or not?


http://www.multichannel.com/news/next-tv/cox-brings-vod-retail-tivo-boxes/393370

will be software update no mention of roll out schedule, but seems like orange county gets it first.

surprised nothing on cox.com like newsreleaase


----------



## CoxInPHX

http://newsroom.cox.com/index.php?s=34171&item=122422


----------



## sharding

Has anyone confirmed to see this working? I'm in Orange County and I'm not seeing it on any of my TiVos.


----------



## krkaufman

sharding said:


> Has anyone confirmed to see this working? I'm in Orange County and I'm not seeing it on any of my TiVos.


This guy.


----------



## CoxInPHX

sharding said:


> Has anyone confirmed to see this working? I'm in Orange County and I'm not seeing it on any of my TiVos.


Force 2 Network connections and see if you get a Pending Restart.

I believe you will need a patch to 20.5.2

https://www.tivo.com/discover/service
http://blog.tivo.com/2015/09/cox-vod-on-tivo/?sf12688224=1#.VebEDZeMQQp


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Force 2 Network connections and see if you get a Pending Restart.
> 
> I believe you will need a patch to 20.5.2
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/discover/service
> http://blog.tivo.com/2015/09/cox-vod-on-tivo/?sf12688224=1#.VebEDZeMQQp


shouldn't 20.5.2 be on most tivos al ready? what does it look like when launched?


----------



## socrplyr

ajwees41 said:


> shouldn't 20.5.2 be on most tivos al ready? what does it look like when launched?


Do you read that as an upgrade to 20.5.2 or a patch on top of 20.5.2?
I will see what I can get tonight. I forced a connection last night, but went back to watching TV and forgot about it before going to bed.

Josh


----------



## ajwees41

socrplyr said:


> Do you read that as an upgrade to 20.5.2 or a patch on top of 20.5.2?
> I will see what I can get tonight. I forced a connection last night, but went back to watching TV and forgot about it before going to bed.
> 
> Josh


either by patch or app just enabled.


----------



## CoxInPHX

socrplyr said:


> Do you read that as an upgrade to 20.5.2 or a patch on top of 20.5.2?


patch, as in 20.5.2xyz


----------



## ramiss

It's working in Las Vegas. I had to reboot TiVo and TA.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## docprego

It showed up on my Roamio Pro yesterday but didn't work, said that On Demand was not working or something along those lines.

Today it's working perfectly!


----------



## CoxInPHX

docprego said:


> It showed up on my Roamio Pro yesterday but didn't work, said that On Demand was not working or something along those lines.
> 
> Today it's working perfectly!


Did it require a SW Update?

What SW Version is your TiVo running 20.5.2 or 20.5.2(xyx)


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> It's working in Las Vegas. I had to reboot TiVo and TA.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


how does it compare to ondemand on cox equipment if you used cox equipment before using tivo


----------



## ramiss

It's much better than the crappy cable box interface and picture is great. All channels and every bit of content is there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> It's much better than the crappy cable box interface and picture is great. All channels and every bit of content is there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


was there a login process or does it seem tied to your account already?


----------



## ramiss

It's tied in directly. Plug and play on both my Roamio and Mini. It even supports bill back to the cox account for ppv and indicates how long certain content will be around for. It seems very slick.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> It's tied in directly. Plug and play on both my Roamio and Mini. It even supports bill back to the cox account for ppv and indicates how long certain content will be around for. It seems very slick.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


thanks hasn't hit Omaha yet


----------



## docprego

CoxInPHX said:


> Did it require a SW Update?
> 
> What SW Version is your TiVo running 20.5.2 or 20.5.2(xyx)


No update that I was aware of.

SW version 20.5.2-USA


----------



## moyekj

ramiss said:


> It's much better than the crappy cable box interface and picture is great. All channels and every bit of content is there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 Haven't played with it much, but looks like 720p and 4 Mbps are the upper limits of what I've seen so far resulting in not very impressive picture quality to me.
Don't much like the folder organization of content either - looks like it matches how Cox organizes things with their own boxes.
Not surprisingly the "free" content has FF and SKIP disabled which is one reason I really dislike VOD.

But certainly having this VOD is better than having nothing at all, so I applaud TiVO and Cox for that. One less reason for someone not to choose Cox box over TiVo.


----------



## Dan203

I assume it integrates with OnePass and Search so you don't really need to browse using the Cox VOD app if you don't want to.


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> I assume it integrates with OnePass and Search so you don't really need to browse using the Cox VOD app if you don't want to.


I have heard that also, but it's not in my area yet can confrim it.


----------



## Teddyboy

I'm really curious to see it. I subscribe to cox in my area. I don't use VOD a whole lot but if it was integrated into the interface well enough I might be more inclined to use it.


----------



## ajwees41

Teddyboy said:


> I'm really curious to see it. I subscribe to cox in my area. I don't use VOD a whole lot but if it was integrated into the interface well enough I might be more inclined to use it.


do you have a cable card and tuning adapter? I would think you would have it soon since it's in Orange County already.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> I assume it integrates with OnePass and Search so you don't really need to browse using the Cox VOD app if you don't want to.


 Yes it does. Search for content gives you Cox VOD choices.


----------



## TazExprez

I wonder if Verizon FiOS and Cablevision will ever do OnDemand for TiVo? Cablevision could even try to up-sell their cloud DVR to TiVo customers.


----------



## Dan203

Every one of them that offers an iOS or Android app could do it. They'd just need to release an app for TiVo.

The way Xfinity works wasn't really practical as it required a major upgrade at the head end to the SeaChange system. But the way Cox did it was they basically ported their mobile app to TiVo. All of them could do that if they wanted.


----------



## TazExprez

Dan203 said:


> Every one of them that offers an iOS or Android app could do it. They'd just need to release an app for TiVo.
> 
> The way Xfinity works wasn't really practical as it required a major upgrade at the head end to the SeaChange system. But the way Cox did it was they basically ported their mobile app to TiVo. All of them could do that if they wanted.


Verizon FiOS and Cablevision are my local providers and both of them have iOS apps with access to live TV and OnDemand. I guess they just don't feel like working with TiVo. Maybe the user base is too small, or they don't want competition, or both?


----------



## Dan203

We're Charter here. They have a browser based system, in addition to apps for Android and iOS, so they could easily create a TiVo app if they really wanted to. 

One big hurdle I saw when watching the videos for the committee creating the new CableCARD replacement is that the cable companies really didn't like the way TiVo could just jump past most of their UI and straight to playing a video. They wanted them to have to start it at the "top" of the UI and force the user to use their guide, menus and search. So it's possible these other providers don't want to deal with TiVo because they are unwilling to allow TiVo to properly integrate the experience into search and OnePass.


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> It's tied in directly. Plug and play on both my Roamio and Mini. It even supports bill back to the cox account for ppv and indicates how long certain content will be around for. It seems very slick.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Do you mean TiVo users withe update now can order PPV via the TiVo?


----------



## mmf01

Still not shown up here in OC, even though TiVo sent me an email saying it's available. I'm on Cox Business Home Office Internet, so I'm guessing we'll get the shaft on this like other services that require Rez Internet Service. Two boxes one Premier and Romaio. Tried force connect x2 reboot box and TA. No dice.


----------



## ramiss

ajwees41 said:


> Do you mean TiVo users withe update now can order PPV via the TiVo?


You can order anything that you could normally order through Cox On Demand through a STB.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiss

mmf01 said:


> Still not shown up here in OC, even though TiVo sent me an email saying it's available. I'm on Cox Business Home Office Internet, so I'm guessing we'll get the shaft on this like other services that require Rez Internet Service. Two boxes one Premier and Romaio. Tried force connect x2 reboot box and TA. No dice.


I notice, from the TiVo email, that one of the requirements is that your internet must be connected through Cox. Maybe the TiVo doesn't recognize the business connection - this could just be an oversight or something they are working on.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> I notice, from the TiVo email, that one of the requirements is that your internet must be connected through Cox. Maybe the TiVo doesn't recognize the business connection - this could just be an oversight or something they are working on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I posted on the cox facebook page for you I will update if I get a response


----------



## ajwees41

wonder if the launches will be on Tuesday's or mix it up to surprise customers?


----------



## davezatz

Zip codes here:
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


----------



## ajwees41

davezatz said:


> Zip codes here:
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


I meant for other locations/states like nebraska


----------



## davezatz

ajwees41 said:


> I meant for other locations/states like nebraska


If the support pages are updated like they were for Comcast, they'll add regions/cities as they start lighting them up. Use a page change tracker or something for the link?


----------



## mmf01

ramiss said:


> I notice, from the TiVo email, that one of the requirements is that your internet must be connected through Cox. Maybe the TiVo doesn't recognize the business connection - this could just be an oversight or something they are working on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


My IP address is in their netblock, but it's assigned to COX business. You'd think they'd be able to identify it and whitelist the block. I've have had issues in the past with their Rez apps like TV connect not seeing I'm on the COX network, but didn't really care about those apps. I'm also in the zip code range Dave posted. Hopefully they'll fix this. I'm sure if I call COX, they'll send me to TiVo. If I call Tivo they'll tell me to call COX. I'm delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Dan203 said:


> One big hurdle I saw when watching the videos for the committee creating the new CableCARD replacement is that the cable companies really didn't like the way TiVo could just jump past most of their UI and straight to playing a video. They wanted them to have to start it at the "top" of the UI and force the user to use their guide, menus and search. So it's possible these other providers don't want to deal with TiVo because they are unwilling to allow TiVo to properly integrate the experience into search and OnePass.


I'm sure this is because they want to inundate the user with incessant ads and they can't do that with the way Tivo works. It's all about control for these companies.

However, with that said, to me, these providers are missing out on potential PPV revenue by not working with Tivo. Since Tivo doesn't work with Charter, I have to get my PPV from elsewhere. If they integrated with Charter, I would have the chance to get PPV from them.


----------



## ajwees41

Chuck_IV said:


> I'm sure this is because they want to inundate the user with incessant ads and they can't do that with the way Tivo works. It's all about control for these companies.
> 
> However, with that said, to me, these providers are missing out on potential PPV revenue by not working with Tivo. Since Tivo doesn't work with Charter, I have to get my PPV from elsewhere. If they integrated with Charter, I would have the chance to get PPV from them.


PPV should work it's ondemand that doesn't


----------



## Chuck_IV

ajwees41 said:


> PPV should work it's ondemand that doesn't


Most PPV is done via VOD the days. That is what I am refering to.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah and even if it doesn't require VOD I shouldn't have to call or use a PC to order it. I'm never going to do that when I can just use Amazon or Vudu instead.


----------



## ajwees41

Chuck_IV said:


> Most PPV is done via VOD the days. That is what I am refering to.


I consider PPV like sporting events concerts


----------



## Dan203

Chuck_IV said:


> I'm sure this is because they want to inundate the user with incessant ads and they can't do that with the way Tivo works. It's all about control for these companies


In one video a guy from Cablevision specifically says something about bypassing advertising, so that is precisely the issue.


----------



## OC Cardinal

I'm in Orange County, got the e-mail, have Cox Advanced cable and internet and live in a zip code where they say they have rolled it out. I tried everything on the troubleshooting guide on the tivo support website (plus resetting the TA), but no dice. Very frustrating.


----------



## Johncv

davezatz said:


> Zip codes here:
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


Damit, no San Diego.


----------



## ajwees41

OC Cardinal said:


> I'm in Orange County, got the e-mail, have Cox Advanced cable and internet and live in a zip code where they say they have rolled it out. I tried everything on the troubleshooting guide on the tivo support website (plus resetting the TA), but no dice. Very frustrating.


call cox support


----------



## ramiss

FYI... My Cox VOD just showed up one day without any reboots or action on my part. I only had to reset the TiVo and TA because, although the menu worked, the video threw an error. 

I say this because it proves that, if you don't have the Cox VOD option, then it is likely on their end and you don't need to keep rebooting daily. The trick is figuring out which company.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> FYI... My Cox VOD just showed up one day without any reboots or action on my part. I only had to reset the TiVo and TA because, although the menu worked, the video threw an error.
> 
> I say this because it proves that, if you don't have the Cox VOD option, then it is likely on their end and you don't need to keep rebooting daily. The trick is figuring out which company.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


what does figure out which company mean? if you mean who launches it I think cox does.


----------



## sharding

OC Cardinal said:


> I'm in Orange County, got the e-mail, have Cox Advanced cable and internet and live in a zip code where they say they have rolled it out. I tried everything on the troubleshooting guide on the tivo support website (plus resetting the TA), but no dice. Very frustrating.


Same here. I have four TiVos and it's not showing on any of them; my zip code is in the list, and I've rebooted all of the DVRs and TAs a few times. I don't really care enough about it to bother calling support (getting them to even understand what I'm talking about when I call about a TiVo-related issue is a challenge). But I'm curious to see it when it does work.


----------



## foghorn2

Its pretty lackluster, not a great selection. It's already removed. I only have Amazon Prime and YouTube as apps. 

Good idea and option, but recording and instant skipping is why I got the Tivo.


----------



## ajwees41

foghorn2 said:


> Its pretty lackluster, not a great selection. It's already removed. I only have Amazon Prime and YouTube as apps.
> 
> Good idea and option, but recording and instant skipping is why I got the Tivo.


If anbody in the launch areas don't have it yet I'd post on cox Facebook page if you Facebook or in the support forums.


----------



## ramiss

foghorn2 said:


> Its pretty lackluster, not a great selection. It's already removed. I only have Amazon Prime and YouTube as apps.
> 
> Good idea and option, but recording and instant skipping is why I got the Tivo.


You obviously haven't looked around then. There is no way Prime, Netflix and Youtube combined have every single TV show Cox has played over the last several months. - You may not be able to FF, but everything new is there.


----------



## krkaufman

ramiss said:


> You obviously haven't looked around then. There is no way Prime, Netflix and Youtube combined have every single TV show Cox has played over the last several months. - You may not be able to FF, but everything new is there.


Doesn't COD also provide access to the premium channel content, integrated into the Search & OnePass features?


----------



## ramiss

krkaufman said:


> Doesn't COD also provide access to the premium channel content, integrated into the Search & OnePass features?


Yes, but it's arguable that Content is on Amazon Prime/Netflix.


----------



## CoxInPHX

After getting the Cox OnDemand App

Make sure you go to Settings & Messages > Purchase Controls and set a Pin on every DVR and Mini. So that you do not accidentally purchase a Pay Movie.


----------



## ajwees41

ramiss said:


> Yes, but it's arguable that Content is on Amazon Prime/Netflix.


having ondemand also frees up hard drive space for shows not available ondemand


----------



## Johncv

foghorn2 said:


> Its pretty lackluster, not a great selection. It's already removed. I only have Amazon Prime and YouTube as apps.
> 
> Good idea and option, but recording and instant skipping is why I got the Tivo.


Are you saying you don't receive the premium channel content if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime?


----------



## Sudoku

Johncv said:


> Are you saying you don't receive the premium channel content if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime?


I have access to my premium channels.


----------



## mmf01

mmf01 said:


> Still not shown up here in OC, even though TiVo sent me an email saying it's available. I'm on Cox Business Home Office Internet, so I'm guessing we'll get the shaft on this like other services that require Rez Internet Service. Two boxes one Premier and Romaio. Tried force connect x2 reboot box and TA. No dice.


Okay, contacted TiVo two days go. Got this response. "The box does not have the groups needed to use Cox on demand. I will go ahead and request to have those added. "

Fast forward until today, Cox On Demand shows up on both Premier and Romaio. You can navigate the menus, but error v205 "Cox On Demand is temporarily unavailable" appears the minute you try to play anything. Two boxes, same issue. Reboot box and TA, same issue. The number 500 appears in lower right. In http speak, "Internal Server Error". Will be calling COX tomorrow.


----------



## ajwees41

foghorn2 said:


> Its pretty lackluster, not a great selection. It's already removed. I only have Amazon Prime and YouTube as apps.
> 
> Good idea and option, but recording and instant skipping is why I got the Tivo.


why do you consider it lackluster? if you or someone else records something that is also on demand or more shows are airing than you have tuners for having access to on demand gives youn another option now.


----------



## JayBird

CoxInPHX - when will this be rolled out in the Phoenix area?


----------



## CoxInPHX

JayBird said:


> CoxInPHX - when will this be rolled out in the Phoenix area?


Best guess, would be in the next 3 - 4 weeks, assuming no issues come up in the OC and Las Vegas roll-outs.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Best guess, would be in the next 3 - 4 weeks, assuming no issues come up in the OC and Las Vegas roll-outs.


going to be 2 weeks tomorrow wonder when they will release more cities?


----------



## foghorn2

foghorn2 said:


> Its pretty lackluster, not a great selection. It's already removed. I only have Amazon Prime and YouTube as apps.
> 
> Good idea and option, but recording and instant skipping is why I got the Tivo.


I called Cox today to re-evaluate my account as I am at the end of my contract. I'm keeping Cox for now as their bundling deals are exceptional and now subscribe to Advanced Tv Preferred.

Now I have a better selection to choose from.
What ever Cox and Tivo agreed upon - it worked. 
It kept me as a customer for Phone and TV instead of just the internet. :up:


----------



## Johncv

ajwees41 said:


> going to be 2 weeks tomorrow wonder when they will release more cities?


Cox stated the rollout would start this month and run thru December. So YOU will receive it on the last week in December. The rest of us will recieve it at the end of this month.


----------



## moyekj

Forgot I even had Cox VOD available until I saw this thread. Shows how much I care about it I guess... I did finally go to each of my 3 TiVos just now to set a password for purchases to prevent someone accidentally buying a VOD movie since the default is no password!
I would never want to rent a movie from Cox given A/ They are expensive from $5-$10 range each. B/ Image quality is dubious at 720p and 4 Mbps (looks like same feeds they use for Contour).


----------



## CoxInPHX

Someone has reported Cox OnDemand showed up today in Anthem, AZ 85086, just north of Phoenix, and it is working.


----------



## jshore

Well, actually Litchfield Park. Noticed it under "My Shows" yesterday... got an error when i tried playing something. But this morning i played around a bit and several shows played fine.


----------



## ajwees41

moyekj said:


> Forgot I even had Cox VOD available until I saw this thread. Shows how much I care about it I guess... I did finally go to each of my 3 TiVos just now to set a password for purchases to prevent someone accidentally buying a VOD movie since the default is no password!
> I would never want to rent a movie from Cox given A/ They are expensive from $5-$10 range each. B/ Image quality is dubious at 720p and 4 Mbps (looks like same feeds they use for Contour).


was built on the same software that the contour app uses


----------



## jafucci

mmf01 said:


> Okay, contacted TiVo two days go. Got this response. "The box does not have the groups needed to use Cox on demand. I will go ahead and request to have those added. "
> 
> Fast forward until today, Cox On Demand shows up on both Premier and Romaio. You can navigate the menus, but error v205 "Cox On Demand is temporarily unavailable" appears the minute you try to play anything. Two boxes, same issue. Reboot box and TA, same issue. The number 500 appears in lower right. In http speak, "Internal Server Error". Will be calling COX tomorrow.


Any update to this? I have just spent several hours on the phone with both TiVo and Cox, and Cox had flatly said I cannot get this because I have a business account for my internet. I got the same info from TiVo about my box not having the groups needed, and they added the groups, and I've rebooted the TiVo and still no option for Cox On Demand.

Were you able to get yours working?


----------



## NebbyWan

Just got done troubleshooting this. First TiVo had to add groups to my account, but then I had to talk to Cox's CableCard department to add the OnDemand features to my account on their end as well. After they pushed the info to the card and I did my network connections, I had the launchpoint. Now I just have to figure out this v205 error that occurs on some selections...


----------



## socrplyr

It is functioning on my Tivo in Northern Virginia. First show I tried, I got the V205 error. Second played fine. I will retry the first later to see if it was just a fluke.


----------



## ajwees41

jafucci said:


> Any update to this? I have just spent several hours on the phone with both TiVo and Cox, and Cox had flatly said I cannot get this because I have a business account for my internet. I got the same info from TiVo about my box not having the groups needed, and they added the groups, and I've rebooted the TiVo and still no option for Cox On Demand.
> 
> Were you able to get yours working?


you need residential internet doesn't work with business internet


----------



## ajwees41

Johncv said:


> Cox stated the rollout would start this month and run thru December. So YOU will receive it on the last week in December. The rest of us will recieve it at the end of this month.


lol. but the locations from the posts above aren't on either webpage that I know of unless they are doing it via headends not individual areas.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

All I get are black boxes for each category except All New Movies. ANM has 25 movie icons, but there are 12 sets of duplicates. The other categories display 1 or more black squares. When I select a square, the title tells me what it is, like ABC, 0but then there are more black squares until I get all the way to whatever shows are in the final subcategory, there it finally displays some program icons The 1st level up also appears to have duplicate squares. For example, 20-20 is in there twice, but one has 7 episodes and the other has 6, but all 6 are duplicates from the other square. I've forced a connection to Tivo 3 times and rebooted to no avail.


----------



## ajwees41

DoubleDAZ said:


> All I get are black boxes for each category except All New Movies. ANM has 25 movie icons, but there are 12 sets of duplicates. The other categories display 1 or more black squares. When I select a square, the title tells me what it is, like ABC, 0but then there are more black squares until I get all the way to whatever shows are in the final subcategory, there it finally displays some program icons The 1st level up also appears to have duplicate squares. For example, 20-20 is in there twice, but one has 7 episodes and the other has 6, but all 6 are duplicates from the other square. I've forced a connection to Tivo 3 times and rebooted to no avail.


did you try rebooting the sdv adapter also?


----------



## DoubleDAZ

ajwees41 said:


> did you try rebooting the sdv adapter also?


Tried that first, but On Demand is internet based and the TA should (and didn't) have any impact.


----------



## Chuckmeister

DoubleDAZ said:


> All I get are black boxes for each category except All New Movies. ANM has 25 movie icons, but there are 12 sets of duplicates. The other categories display 1 or more black squares. When I select a square, the title tells me what it is, like ABC, 0but then there are more black squares until I get all the way to whatever shows are in the final subcategory, there it finally displays some program icons The 1st level up also appears to have duplicate squares. For example, 20-20 is in there twice, but one has 7 episodes and the other has 6, but all 6 are duplicates from the other square. I've forced a connection to Tivo 3 times and rebooted to no avail.


One set is SD, the other set is HD...that's why it's listed twice.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

Chuckmeister said:


> One set is SD, the other set is HD...that's why it's listed twice.


Yes, I figured that out when I started checking some of them. Thanks though.


----------



## FORDguy97

After checking everyday since Cox on demand launched on tivo, I can confirm that its a go for the Hampton Roads, VA market. Its kinda nice to have a backup with the fall tv season coming up.


----------



## CoxInPHX

FORDguy97 said:


> After checking everyday since Cox on demand launched on tivo, I can confirm that its a go for the Hampton Roads, VA market. Its kinda nice to have a backup with the fall tv season coming up.


If you wait until the 4th day after it first aired, most all the commercials get removed, so you do not have to sit through all those commercial.


----------



## Johncv

ajwees41 said:


> lol. but the locations from the posts above aren't on either webpage that I know of unless they are doing it via headends not individual areas.


Cox On Demand just show up on my TiVo in Chula Vista CA.  :up::up::up:

So others in San Diego should have it.


----------



## callmebob12345

FORDguy97 said:


> After checking everyday since Cox on demand launched on tivo, I can confirm that its a go for the Hampton Roads, VA market. Its kinda nice to have a backup with the fall tv season coming up.


I'm in HR. I don't see anything. But then again I just got hooked up on service this morning. Is there something I should be doing to get the OD?


----------



## Johncv

Johncv said:


> Cox On Demand just show up on my TiVo in Chula Vista CA.  :up::up::up:
> 
> So others in San Diego should have it.


Is anyone else in San Diego receiving Cox On Demand?


----------



## CoxInPHX

callmebob12345 said:


> I'm in HR. I don't see anything. But then again I just got hooked up on service this morning. Is there something I should be doing to get the OD?


It may take several days to show up, maybe even a few weeks, this is just starting to roll-out.

Force several TiVo Network connections
Settings > Network > Connect to TiVo Service now

Also check for Cox OnDemand in
Settings > Channels > My Video Providers


----------



## Number528

CoxInPHX said:


> It may take several days to show up, maybe even a few weeks, this is just starting to roll-out.
> 
> Force several TiVo Network connections
> Settings > Network > Connect to TiVo Service now
> 
> Also check for Cox OnDemand in
> Settings > Channels > My Video Providers


I put a Tivo at my mother's home in Williamsburg (part of Cox HR) and she has OD available on the box.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> It may take several days to show up, maybe even a few weeks, this is just starting to roll-out.
> 
> Force several TiVo Network connections
> Settings > Network > Connect to TiVo Service now
> 
> Also check for Cox OnDemand in
> Settings > Channels > My Video Providers


depending how they are launching by headend or node could be a reason some have and others don't even in a launched area just a guess.

the http://blog.tivo.com/2015/09/cox-vod-on-tivo/ page doesn't seem to match with what has been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Cox OnDemand is working at my sisters home.

Arrowhead Ranch, Glendale, AZ 85308


----------



## Sudoku

I've been getting a 501c error message on the "What to Watch Now" section since Thursday (it's now Sunday night.) 

A Tivo rep told me that it was related to the fact that I have Cox On Demand. Idk if it's a software issue or what, she didn't explain it. 

She also said there were many people getting this error, anyone else on here have it?


----------



## Tanic

Cox on Demand appeared in my TiVo Sunday evening.

Moon Valley, Phoenix AZ


----------



## JayBird

I'm out in SE Gilbert, and connected to TiVo three times this morning, but no dice. Is it initially only rolling out only to Roamio owners, or is it going out to both Roamio and Premiere owners at the same time?


----------



## CoxInPHX

JayBird said:


> I'm out in SE Gilbert, and connected to TiVo three times this morning, but no dice. Is it initially only rolling out only to Roamio owners, or is it going out to both Roamio and Premiere owners at the same time?


Should be going out to both Premieres and Roamios at the same time.

I received Cox OnDemand on my Premiere XL4 in Phoenix, 85044
I am connected to the Chandler headend, Physical Hub ID: 10

My sister got Cox OnDemand on her Premiere in Glendale, 85308

Reported to be working in SE Mesa, AZ 85212 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo.../451563-phoenix-az-hdtv-381.html#post37488466


----------



## OC7

I'm in Chandler, AZ. I have two Roamios and two Premieres. One Roamio and one Premiere have received Cox OnDemand. The other Roamio and other Premiere have not yet received it.

On the boxes that don't have CoxOnDemand, it is also not listed under Settings > Channels > My Video Providers. Those boxes also do not show an entry called Purchase Controls (for setting up a PIN) under Settings & Messages. I've tried forcing a network connection and also restarting on both boxes and CoxOnDemand still does not show up. I'm assuming it will show up soon. I noticed that the Tivo support document showing CoxOnDemand available markets still does not list any Arizona zip codes.


----------



## TomJHansen

CoxInPHX said:


> Should be going out to both Premieres and Roamios at the same time.
> 
> I received Cox OnDemand on my Premiere XL4 in Phoenix, 85044
> I am connected to the Chandler headend, Physical Hub ID: 10
> 
> My sister got Cox OnDemand on her Premiere in Glendale, 85308
> 
> Reported to be working in SE Mesa, AZ 85212
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo.../451563-phoenix-az-hdtv-381.html#post37488466


I am able to confirm it's working in SE Mesa at 85209 zip code also.


----------



## JayBird

Got an update yesterday requiring a restart - thought that might have been it, but today after it restarted overnight, still nothing. The update apparently was an enhancement to 1P, and had nothing to do with Cox On DEMAND.

Power cycled the TA yesterday too, but that also made no difference.

Must be getting enabled zip code by zip code... Anxiously awaiting 85298 to get enabled...


----------



## critus

I'm in North Peoria, one of my 2 Premieres has it but the main Roamio doesn't have it yet. And it's on 20.5.2a already too


----------



## djwilso

85085 (North Phoenix not far from Carefree Highway) here and don't have it yet.

I just got 20.5.2a today on my Premiere, so maybe it won't be too much of a wait.


----------



## JayBird

Ok, so yesterday Cox On Demand showed up in the Discovery Bar, with info about where to find it...


----------



## JayBird

But, it's still nowhere to be found...

I tried another round of connecting to TiVo, rebooting, etc., but still no Cox On Demand.

What else am I waiting for???


----------



## CoxInPHX

JayBird said:


> What else am I waiting for???


Call Cox @ 877-820-8202 and ask if you have the TiVo OnDemand flag settings on your account and CC. Have your CC Serial number available, PKxxxxxxx and also the MAC Address of the CC.

Both are available from the CC Diagnostic, Diag Menu

If the Cox person does not know what you are talking about, thank them and call back.

There is also a TiVo side piece, and because none of the Phoenix Zip Codes have been added to the list, it is quite possible this is still just a soft launch, where only certain boxes are getting the Cox App.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


----------



## AZrob

CoxInPHX said:


> Call Cox @ 877-820-8202 and ask if you have the TiVo OnDemand flag settings on your account and CC. Have your CC Serial number available, PKxxxxxxx and also the MAC Address of the CC.
> 
> Both are available from the CC Diagnostic, Diag Menu
> 
> If the Cox person does not know what you are talking about, thank them and call back.
> 
> There is also a TiVo side piece, and because none of the Phoenix Zip Codes have been added to the list, it is quite possible this is still just a soft launch, where only certain boxes are getting the Cox App.
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


I'm in North Scottsdale and I have it on one of my XL4's but not the other...go figure. I'll call COX and/or Tivo tomorrow.


----------



## powrcow

I'm in Tucson and I have it on my XL4. It works and is integrated with search and OnePass. The only thing I don't get is NFL Network on demand (I subscribe). An error appears when I try to watch one of those shows.

Note that there are full commercials and any fast forwarding is disabled.


----------



## CoxInPHX

powrcow said:


> Note that there are full commercials and any fast forwarding is disabled.


On the 4th day, from when the program first aired most all the commercials are stripped out, resulting in a 40-46 min program vs a 1 hour program

You can FFW on AMC, A&E, and a few other cable networks
Also any FreeZone content can use FFW, as can Premiums.


----------



## ArizonaAmy

I'm in South Tempe, have a TiVo Premiere XL4, have seen the Cox on Demand ad on the Discovery Bar, even got an email from TiVo today touting that the feature is now available, but not seeing it yet as an available source...


----------



## powrcow

CoxInPHX said:


> On the 4th day, from when the program first aired most all the commercials are stripped out, resulting in a 40-46 min program vs a 1 hour program
> 
> You can FFW on AMC, A&E, and a few other cable networks
> Also any FreeZone content can use FFW, as can Premiums.


Thanks! I wasn't aware of the air+4 commercial rule. When I first tried it out, I must have been checking newish content only. Additionally, the NFL Network content now works for me. This is looking like a good addition and I'm very glad for the integration with search and OnePass.


----------



## JayBird

I have received e-mail from TiVo and a message on my TiVo both stating that I now have Cox On Demand, and yet it still doesn't show up as an option on my TiVo.

I guess I need to call Cox to make sure that Cox On Demand is properly enabled on the Cox end... Ugh...


----------



## ajwees41

JayBird said:


> I have received e-mail from TiVo and a message on my TiVo both stating that I now have Cox On Demand, and yet it still doesn't show up as an option on my TiVo.
> 
> I guess I need to call Cox to make sure that Cox On Demand is properly enabled on the Cox end... Ugh...


check .video providers area just showed up on my premieres which are being replaced by roamios.


----------



## soonerkevin

Cox on Demand showed up on my Roamio today. Edmond, OK 73013. This makes my wife very happy!


----------



## culhwch

JayBird said:


> I have received e-mail from TiVo and a message on my TiVo both stating that I now have Cox On Demand, and yet it still doesn't show up as an option on my TiVo.
> 
> I guess I need to call Cox to make sure that Cox On Demand is properly enabled on the Cox end... Ugh...


Same here. I even tried forcing an update and rebooting the TiVo, but still nothing.


----------



## gcw07

It showed up last night for me here in Oklahoma. A few of the videos are causing a 500 error, but the ones that worked, looked good. Nice to have access in case you miss a program recording or the local channel decides to air a political speech or weather instead.


----------



## ajwees41

gcw07 said:


> It showed up last night for me here in Oklahoma. A few of the videos are causing a 500 error, but the ones that worked, looked good. Nice to have access in case you miss a program recording or the local channel decides to air a political speech or weather instead.


reboot the tivo that seems to have fixed it for me


----------



## goman

Cox On Demand showed up on my Roamio last night in Santa Barbara


----------



## DEC2955

I had not seen any postings about users in the Kansas Market.. but it showed up on on DVR's.

The one thing that I really like is (while limited) can get 3D versions of movies that I had purchased in 2D Digital (aka VUDU) through COX on demand!

avid


PS: Kansas is not even listed on the web page of available markets.


----------



## ajwees41

DEC2955 said:


> I had not seen any postings about users in the Kansas Market.. but it showed up on on DVR's.
> 
> The one thing that I really like is (while limited) can get 3D versions of movies that I had purchased in 2D Digital (aka VUDU) through COX on demand!
> 
> avid
> 
> PS: Kansas is not even listed on the web page of available markets.


omaha isn't either


----------



## pldmich

Just noticed it here in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. Tulsa market.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Availability updated, odd Phoenix, AZ only lists a single Zip Code.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets


----------



## JayBird

I still don't have it out here in SE Gilbert (85298).

But I haven't had a chance to try calling Cox about it yet.


----------



## JayBird

So I finally call Cox today and explain the situation. The customer service rep checked our account and said that Cox On Demand for TiVo is already enabled, including for the specific cable card that's in my TiVo Premiere. However, she said that she'd resend the authorization out to all of my cable cards again just to be sure (I have 4 different devices that use cable cards, but only 1 is in a device that supports Cox On Demand).

Shortly after the call I then initiated a connection with TiVo. And, voila, the Cox On Demand option shows up right where it's supposed to. Not sure whether it was the authorization code to the cable card or the call into TiVo, or the combination of both, that finally made it show up, but it's finally there now. So I played around with it a little bit, and tried watching a random show just to see how it works...

When I selected to start watching a show, it took a while for the show to start when I just had a blank black screen - long enough that I was thinking it wasn't working. But once it ultimately started, it seemed fine from there for the short amount of time that I watched it. Is this initial delay normal for everybody?

I only watched for about 30 seconds, as I wasn't actually interested in the show - I pretty much just picked something randomly just to try it out.

I also got a notice that some trick-play features would be disabled, and, sure enough, FF and advance are disabled. Pause and play work fine though. I didn't try REW or instant replay, but I'm guessing that those are also disabled when using Cox On Demand.

I suspect I'll mostly use it for those occasional times when I lose a recording due to the TA box going haywire (the source of 99% of my TiVo issues since they were introduced), but it's nice to have as another option for movies and stuff too...

Thanks CoxInPhx for the phone number that actually got me to someone that immediately knew what I was talking about and was able to resolve it. Going through the regular Cox support channels via the # on our bill is typically a total nightmare. I will save that # for future reference.

- Jay


----------



## awax

Been available in NW Arkansas for about a week.


----------



## CoxInPHX

JayBird said:


> When I selected to start watching a show, it took a while for the show to start when I just had a blank black screen - long enough that I was thinking it wasn't working. But once it ultimately started, it seemed fine from there for the short amount of time that I watched it. Is this initial delay normal for everybody?


I see a 5 to 10 second delay before the program starts on both my XL4 and RoamioPro, that seems acceptable to me.

There is still quite a bit of back-end work ongoing to improve the service.


----------



## suretytek

It just showed up on my Tivo Roamio in Omaha a few days ago. Very nice integration with the Tivo search and OnePass system, although everything I tried only had stereo audio. Maybe they have some work to do on DD+ yet?


----------



## ajwees41

suretytek said:


> It just showed up on my Tivo Roamio in Omaha a few days ago. Very nice integration with the Tivo search and OnePass system, although everything I tried only had stereo audio. Maybe they have some work to do on DD+ yet?


Omaha has had it for a few weeks alrready


----------



## CoxInPHX

My Cox OnDemand has not been working the last 2 days.
I get a C501 error

Also, when I attempt to go to "Explore this Show" from the TiVo menus I just get a spinning blue circle and it times out.

Anyone else having issues like these?


----------



## foghorn2

CoxInPHX said:


> My Cox OnDemand has not been working the last 2 days.
> I get a C501 error
> 
> Also, when I attempt go to "Explore this Show" from the TiVo menus I just get a spinning blue circle and it times out.
> 
> Anyone else having issues like these?


See my diagnostic in the Help section I started.


----------



## Azlen

CoxInPHX said:


> My Cox OnDemand has not been working the last 2 days.
> I get a C501 error
> 
> Also, when I attempt go to "Explore this Show" from the TiVo menus I just get a spinning blue circle and it times out.
> 
> Anyone else having issues like these?


Having the same issues here.


----------



## CoxInPHX

foghorn2 said:


> See my diagnostic in the Help section I started.


In this case Unchecking Cox OnDemand in "My Video Providers" will allow you to access "My Shows" and "Explore this show" without the spinning circles.


----------



## ajwees41

Azlen said:


> Having the same issues here.


same here in Omaha

if your getting error 501 contact Tivo support maybe they will fix it if more people report it


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo just sent a fix and it's now working in Omaha


----------



## foghorn2

I'm just giving up on Cocks On Demand, more trouble than its worth.

I hate steaming video or music anyway. its just a "gee wiz, look ma I'm streaming over the internets"


----------



## CoxInPHX

Mine is also back to normal,
I received a Cox Problem with Account message at first, but after a Network connection, everything is working fine now.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JayBird said:


> So I finally call Cox today and explain the situation. The customer service rep checked our account and said that Cox On Demand for TiVo is already enabled, including for the specific cable card that's in my TiVo Premiere. However, she said that she'd resend the authorization out to all of my cable cards again just to be sure (I have 4 different devices that use cable cards, but only 1 is in a device that supports Cox On Demand).
> 
> Shortly after the call I then initiated a connection with TiVo. And, voila, the Cox On Demand option shows up right where it's supposed to. Not sure whether it was the authorization code to the cable card or the call into TiVo, or the combination of both, that finally made it show up, but it's finally there now. So I played around with it a little bit, and tried watching a random show just to see how it works...
> 
> When I selected to start watching a show, it took a while for the show to start when I just had a blank black screen - long enough that I was thinking it wasn't working. But once it ultimately started, it seemed fine from there for the short amount of time that I watched it. Is this initial delay normal for everybody?
> 
> I only watched for about 30 seconds, as I wasn't actually interested in the show - I pretty much just picked something randomly just to try it out.
> 
> I also got a notice that some trick-play features would be disabled, and, sure enough, FF and advance are disabled. Pause and play work fine though. I didn't try REW or instant replay, but I'm guessing that those are also disabled when using Cox On Demand.
> 
> I suspect I'll mostly use it for those occasional times when I lose a recording due to the TA box going haywire (the source of 99% of my TiVo issues since they were introduced), but it's nice to have as another option for movies and stuff too...
> 
> Thanks CoxInPhx for the phone number that actually got me to someone that immediately knew what I was talking about and was able to resolve it. Going through the regular Cox support channels via the # on our bill is typically a total nightmare. I will save that # for future reference.
> 
> - Jay


Most FF is disabled for on demand content, Comcast does the same thing though this is usually only for TV shows and not premium movies.


----------



## Phil Broughton

CoxInPHX said:


> In this case Unchecking Cox OnDemand in "My Video Providers" will allow you to access "My Shows" and "Explore this show" without the spinning circles.


Thanks so much: I was too naive to realize that the beginning of the spinning correlated with Cox OnDemand. Unchecked, and thanks!

Why do 'improvements' and 'more features' always make things worse?


----------



## foghorn2

Does this mean Cox is tracking our recordings and searches?


----------



## gworkman

Since my zip code wasn't in the official list, I decided to wait a while before tackling On-Demand. Yesterday, I called the number listed in CoxInPhx post. The guy answering the phone was extremely knowledgeable, friendly and efficient. He noted that my account was eligible for On-Demand and the flag wasn't set. He put me on hold for a couple of minutes and came back to report all boxes were now ready (I have 6 +two minis). Lo and behold 5 boxes and 2 minis worked after a forced Tivo Connection and reboot. The 6th (the lone Premier box) did not have on-demand. I contacted Cox and they said all was good on their side. They told me to contact Tivo. I spent a couple of minutes on the phone talking to Tivo Tech Support. I was informed the premier needed a few software packages and it would take a few days for them to all come down. I'll wait another week for that to happen, but I'm confident they know what they are doing.

Overall..I am more than pleased with the result. Playback is quick and responsive to the remote. 3D on Starz was EXCELLENT. The library is vast.

My switch from nearly 20 years of satellite TV back to cable seems to be the best decision of the new millennium. So glad Tivo gave me the window of opportunity for affordable boxes with Lifetime service.


----------



## ajwees41

gworkman said:


> Since my zip code wasn't in the official list, I decided to wait a while before tackling On-Demand. Yesterday, I called the number listed in CoxInPhx post. The guy answering the phone was extremely knowledgeable, friendly and efficient. He noted that my account was eligible for On-Demand and the flag wasn't set. He put me on hold for a couple of minutes and came back to report all boxes were now ready (I have 6 +two minis). Lo and behold 5 boxes and 2 minis worked after a forced Tivo Connection and reboot. The 6th (the lone Premier box) did not have on-demand. I contacted Cox and they said all was good on their side. They told me to contact Tivo. I spent a couple of minutes on the phone talking to Tivo Tech Support. I was informed the premier needed a few software packages and it would take a few days for them to all come down. I'll wait another week for that to happen, but I'm confident they know what they are doing.
> 
> Overall..I am more than pleased with the result. Playback is quick and responsive to the remote. 3D on Starz was EXCELLENT. The library is vast.
> 
> My switch from nearly 20 years of satellite TV back to cable seems to be the best decision of the new millennium. So glad Tivo gave me the window of opportunity for affordable boxes with Lifetime service.


I really don't think we can go by the website since Omaha isn't listed , but does have access to it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> My Cox OnDemand has not been working the last 2 days.
> I get a C501 error
> 
> Also, when I attempt to go to "Explore this Show" from the TiVo menus I just get a spinning blue circle and it times out.


This is back, tonight, seemed fixed since Monday, but now an issue again.

Also, I see that there are no new OnDemand programs for the last week, nothing new since 10/16.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Any one else having issues loading Cox OnDemand?
Still getting a C501 error most of the time.

Cox made some major changes to the content folder layout over the weekend, and that seems to be when the problem started again.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Any one else having issues loading Cox OnDemand?
> Still getting a C501 error most of the time.
> 
> Cox made some major changes to the content folder layout over the weekend, and that seems to be when the problem started again.


yes you have report to tivo also


----------



## edwhite17

ajwees41 said:


> yes you have report to tivo also


Yes, having issues as well in Fairfax VA


----------



## gworkman

I am having issues getting a stubborn Premier to show Cox on Demand. I have 5 roamios, 2 minis and 1 premier. 7 of 8 are working. I must say, this has been the most ridiculous effort of troubleshooting I have ever worked through using support from both Cox and Tivo. The ridiculous part is how caring, patient and persistent the tech support people have been in trying to get this to work. I must say, the teams at Cox and Tivo are to be commended for the training they've given their people to offer up such top notch customer service. 

I'm still not seeing this on my premier, but I'm told it may be another 24 hours. Looking forward to getting this resolved. Cox on Demand via Tivo is certainly a great home experience.


----------



## jazz_24_7

Cox San Diego works on occasion. I've been seeing the C501 ever since it was first implemented and for the past few days consistently. 

It seems nice when it works but it is completely unreliable in my experience.


----------



## CoxInPHX

jazz_24_7 said:


> Cox San Diego works on occasion. I've been seeing the C501 ever since it was first implemented and for the past few days consistently.
> 
> It seems nice when it works but it is completely unreliable in my experience.


See the following thread, there has been an issue the last 3 weekends.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533114

Also, post to the TiVo Support forums if you see the same pattern, over the weekends.
https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11271078&portalPageId=10432560&channelID=10


----------



## werk

Anyone in New Orleans area have On Demand on their TiVos yet? I know there aren't any ZIPs on the list but it doesn't seem TiVo is too speedy on updating it anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combra07

Anybody know when this will be available in Connecticut?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## CoxInPHX

combra07 said:


> Anybody know when this will be available in Connecticut?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


I read November, so soon I would think.
================================

Cox OnDemand seems to be working and causing no issues this weekend.

The issue that has happened with Cox OnDemand the last 3 weekends, has not happened this weekend, yet.

So hopefully TiVo found the server issue and fixed it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Sunday night the issue is back for me, Cox OnDemand is down again returning C501 Error.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Sunday night the issue is back for me, Cox OnDemand is down again returning C501 Error.


back in Omaha also if any Tivo user affected by this issue has a facebook account please post on the tivo facebook page


----------



## miadlor

I worked for Cox for many years.
I'm not sure what the actual problems here are, but the OnDemand must have a perfect signal level to function.

You may seemlingly have no picture issues with regular TV, but the OD would give you issues.

Also at high traffic times, this will time out instantly do to Bandwidth issues.
If it seems to only happen on a specific title in the list, then it may not even be available regardless if its in the list.


----------



## ajwees41

miadlor said:


> I worked for Cox for many years.
> I'm not sure what the actual problems here are, but the OnDemand must have a perfect signal level to function.
> 
> You may seemlingly have no picture issues with regular TV, but the OD would give you issues.
> 
> Also at high traffic times, this will time out instantly do to Bandwidth issues.
> If it seems to only happen on a specific title in the list, then it may not even be available regardless if its in the list.


it has to do with the servers somehow the whole cox ondemand app goes down, but other apps work. It's like the tivo looses the cox credentials on Sunday until Monday morning


----------



## CoxInPHX

For Cox OnDemand:
I discovered a bug in SW Vers: 20.5.4a.RC6 on the Minis and the Bolt, hopefully it gets fixed before 20.5.4 gets rolled out to the Roamios and Premieres.


If the program has been recorded, and is still in "My Shows"
The Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint, from "My Shows", will not play the video, it will just reset the UI.
Once the recording is deleted, then the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint will play the VOD program
If the recording is recovered from the Recently Deleted folder, the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint again will not work.
Delete it again, and the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint now works again.
This will most likely get missed by most users, since they would probably just watch the recording rather than use the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint.

I am interested if this bug also affects Xfinity OnDemand delivered via QAM.


----------



## Johncv

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/cox-happy-x1-trials-makes-official-announcement-about-san-diego-deployment/2015-11-11?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal

Will TiVo have access to this like Comcast TiVos?


----------



## ajwees41

Johncv said:


> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/cox-happy-x1-trials-makes-official-announcement-about-san-diego-deployment/2015-11-11?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal
> 
> Will TiVo have access to this like Comcast TiVos?


what's different with the x1 and the current cox ondemand via Tivo?


----------



## djwilso

Should I need to subscribe to Cox On Demand, or should it simply work?

This is how it looks on my TiVo for a sample show from a local broadcast channel.










The dialog title was "Subscription Information" and the text said this:

"Call Cox at 1-855-588-4956 or go to www.cox.com to subscribe to this premium service."

I'm located in Phoenix, AZ, and I believe that this should not work this way. Pretty much the last thing I want to do is have to call Cox on the phone as it always takes a long time and the person usually has no idea what you're talking about and has no idea how to actually solve the issue. If I could somehow skip level 1 support and their scripts and speak to someone knowledgeable right from the start, it would make things so much less stressful.


----------



## ajwees41

djwilso said:


> Should I need to subscribe to Cox On Demand, or should it simply work?
> 
> This is how it looks on my TiVo for a sample show from a local broadcast channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dialog title was "Subscription Information" and the text said this:
> 
> "Call Cox at 1-855-588-4956 or go to www.cox.com to subscribe to this premium service."
> 
> I'm located in Phoenix, AZ, and I believe that this should not work this way. Pretty much the last thing I want to do is have to call Cox on the phone as it always takes a long time and the person usually has no idea what you're talking about and has no idea how to actually solve the issue. If I could somehow skip level 1 support and their scripts and speak to someone knowledgeable right from the start, it would make things so much less stressful.


what show channel are you terying to watch?


----------



## ajwees41

Johncv said:


> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/cox-happy-x1-trials-makes-official-announcement-about-san-diego-deployment/2015-11-11?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal
> 
> Will TiVo have access to this like Comcast TiVos?


what parts of it do comcast tivo's have access to? as far as I can tell the ondemand would be the only part which cox already has access to.


----------



## djwilso

ajwees41 said:


> what show channel are you trying to watch?


I tried many different shows, but the one I think I had last clicked on in this picture was Dateline HD on NBC.

In all cases, that's the screen I get.

Thanks.


----------



## Wil

djwilso said:


> I tried many different shows, but the one I think I had last clicked on in this picture was Dateline HD on NBC.
> 
> In all cases, that's the screen I get.


I believe that even though NBC is not exactly a premium station, Cox has decided it can force you to subscribe to a high tier in order to get NBC on demand. This makes perfect sense to them.


----------



## djwilso

Wil said:


> I believe that even though NBC is not exactly a premium station, Cox has decided it can force you to subscribe to a high tier in order to get NBC on demand. This makes perfect sense to them.


Interesting. I have Advanced TV, so I'm not sure what I might need to subscribe to that is above this to be able to get NBC On Demand. In the other room I have a regular Cox receiver, and I am able to get NBC On Demand using it with no issues.

Is there a show that I could try that should be a "known-working" show for TiVo?

Thanks.


----------



## ajwees41

Wil said:


> I believe that even though NBC is not exactly a premium station, Cox has decided it can force you to subscribe to a high tier in order to get NBC on demand. This makes perfect sense to them.


false you just need digital cable a cable card and the cox ondemand via tivo.

We have cox with three tiers and DatelineHD doesn't work here either


----------



## Wil

djwilso said:


> I have Advanced TV, so I'm not sure what I might need to subscribe to that is above this to be able to get NBC On Demand.


I think that should do it; I think it's only the lower two tiers that are non-qualifying. So either different Cox local offices are making their own decisions or you've got a claim on Cox to get it working for you.


----------



## CoxInPHX

djwilso said:


> Should I need to subscribe to Cox On Demand, or should it simply work?
> 
> This is how it looks on my TiVo for a sample show from a local broadcast channel.
> 
> The dialog title was "Subscription Information" and the text said this:
> 
> "Call Cox at 1-855-588-4956 or go to www.cox.com to subscribe to this premium service."
> 
> I'm located in Phoenix, AZ, and I believe that this should not work this way. Pretty much the last thing I want to do is have to call Cox on the phone as it always takes a long time and the person usually has no idea what you're talking about and has no idea how to actually solve the issue. If I could somehow skip level 1 support and their scripts and speak to someone knowledgeable right from the start, it would make things so much less stressful.


I assume you have Cox Internet Essential or above, OnDemand will not work with any other Internet provider.

First, go to your CableCARD diagnostics and check the following:

-Cisco CableCARD-
CableCARD CA Screen
Status: *Ready*
CableCARD DAVIC Info
Status: *Locked*
CableCARD CP Info
Auth Status: *CP Auth Received*
> next page-
Refresh Status: *OK*

Next, check the CableCARD/Host ID Screen
Type: *One Way Authorization Received*

Call the Cox CableCARD line @ 1-877-820-8202 and verify with Cox your CableCARD ID: and Host ID:
Also ask Cox to verify you have the TiVo Cox OnDemand flag set on your CableCARD,
Ask Cox to verify all your Subscription Paks are assigned to the CableCARD.

Finally, call TiVo Support and ask to have your TiVo TSN (and Minis if you have any), have the CoxVOD flag "Reset for Auto-Discovery" of the Cox OnDemand App.

Hopefully, one of those steps will get it working,


----------



## ajwees41

djwilso said:


> I tried many different shows, but the one I think I had last clicked on in this picture was Dateline HD on NBC.
> 
> In all cases, that's the screen I get.
> 
> Thanks.


cox is aware of the issue and working on it just a black screen on NBCHD ondemand


----------



## Johncv

ajwees41 said:


> what parts of it do comcast tivo's have access to? as far as I can tell the ondemand would be the only part which cox already has access to.


If reading it correctly we also have access to 35,000 on-demand programming titles.


----------



## ajwees41

Johncv said:


> If reading it correctly we also have access to 35,000 on-demand programming titles.


what are you reading from comcast or cox? does the x1 even work on customer owned Tivo's? I can can't find any mention of x1 on comcast tivo's


----------



## ajwees41

Johncv said:


> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/cox-happy-x1-trials-makes-official-announcement-about-san-diego-deployment/2015-11-11?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal
> 
> Will TiVo have access to this like Comcast TiVos?


cox already does it's just comcast ondemand and global search labeled as x1


----------



## ajwees41

cox ondemand out on tivo again


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> cox ondemand out on tivo again


Mine also. At least the outage window is getting smaller each weekend


----------



## mattyro7878

I have a Premiere that Cox od works. Bolt wasnt working--put in a ticket, Just for kicks I restarted the box and I am good to go. I am in Meriden CT


----------



## werk

Yay showed up yesterday on my tivos here in New Orleans!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgalin

CoxInPHX said:


> I read November, so soon I would think.
> ================================
> 
> Cox OnDemand seems to be working and causing no issues this weekend.
> 
> The issue that has happened with Cox OnDemand the last 3 weekends, has not happened this weekend, yet.
> 
> So hopefully TiVo found the server issue and fixed it.


South Windsor/Manchester head end / On Demand shows up as of today. However, getting V205 Errors whenever i play anything.


----------



## ajwees41

cox ondemand out again in Omaha on Tivo
(C501) error


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

we get the 501 error in Topeka as well. Cox was no help.


----------



## ajwees41

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> we get the 501 error in Topeka as well. Cox was no help.


it's a Tivo error not Cox. Is yours working today?


----------



## Mgalin

Mgalin said:


> South Windsor/Manchester head end / On Demand shows up as of today. However, getting V205 Errors whenever i play anything.


Working today here. (in CT)


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> Sunday night the issue is back for me, Cox OnDemand is down again returning C501 Error.


Cox OnDemand is down again returning C501 Error. It was working fine last night.

I believe this is the 7th weekend in a row.


----------



## miadlor

Yes it's out again.
It was working very early this morning.


----------



## CoxInPHX

TiVo Support has acknowledged the issue with the weekend Cox OnDemand outages, after I emailed Margret.
https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11272644


> We do apologize for the ongoing errors with Cox VOD. We are aware of the problem and actively working with Cox to get it resolved. it seems to be consistent as it tends to happen on Sunday and is typically resolved by Monday night. However, we have not yet identified the point of failure that is causing the issue. As soon as it can be fixed it will be, and until then we thank you for your patience.


----------



## Idealsol

I'm a Cox Orange County user. New TiVo bolt user for 6 weeks now
For me, VOD has almost never worked. Maybe 1 time in 50
Always a v205 error
I wasn't too concerned but thought I'd try to get it working
I called tech support, eventually ended up at cablecard support in Ohio, and after a refresh to the tuning adapter it all seems to be working now

One question I'm unsure about, does the Poe filter I added potentially have an impact on vod?


----------



## DoubleDAZ

Just received a TiVo update in the middle of the day (fortunately nothing was recording) and everything is working. I finally have folders and titles for Cox On Demand, the bar is back and QuickMode was added, works pretty good for the How To and Food stuff my wife watches. 

EDIT: Seems to have also fixed the audio delay that used to be there when closing the menu. There's still a dropout, but much shorter than it was and seems to be the same length as when turning the menu on.


----------



## miadlor

Countdown for OD outage.


----------



## CoxInPHX

miadlor said:


> Countdown for OD outage.


11:20pm MST - My Cox VOD is down, then back up, and then down again.

Spinning blue circle hell, Time to uncheck Cox VOD for the weekend, I guess.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

I don't use OD often, but unless I have to watch for several minutes before problems arise, it seems to be working fine this morning. I had no problem locating or starting shows from the TV Network folders or the All Shows folder.


----------



## ajwees41

more info from tivo It's definitely a server communication problem, but we're still attempting to identify why it occurs so consistently at the same time each week and how to stop it from happening. So yes, definitely aware, still working with Cox to find out why.


----------



## foghorn2

I've gone back and forth with COX VOD, as of today, I'm done with it. 

It will never be checked in channel providers, it causes more harm than good. A big POS!

I'm also at the brink of cancelling COX altogether, I can go with the Telco for internet and so glad I have the basic Roamios to go OTA only.

Plus I have several terabytes of shows recorded from cable on 3 Roamios and a whole bunch moved to my NAS.

The only thing my son will miss is Looney Tunes from boomerang, but I have at least 2 tb's moved to the NAS from that channel. HBO I can get from NOW and will just have to wait for CNN to appear on some streaming service other than sling- who records CNN anyway, live is all you need.

Cant wait to give Cox the finger once and for all!


----------



## Johncv

foghorn2 said:


> I've gone back and forth with COX VOD, as of today, I'm done with it.
> 
> It will never be checked in channel providers, it causes more harm than good. A big POS!
> 
> I'm also at the brink of cancelling COX altogether, I can go with the Telco for internet and so glad I have the basic Roamios to go OTA only.
> 
> Plus I have several terabytes of shows recorded from cable on 3 Roamios and a whole bunch moved to my NAS.
> 
> The only thing my son will miss is Looney Tunes from boomerang, but I have at least 2 TB's moved to the NAS from that channel. HBO I can get from NOW and will just have to wait for CNN to appear on some streaming service other than sling- who records CNN anyway, live is all you need.
> 
> Can't wait to give Cox the finger once and for all!


I almost agree with you, in fact, I think one could save money IN THE LONG RUN by buying each episode each day (one or two a day) for shows you can't receive OTA.


----------



## HarperVision

foghorn2 said:


> ........- who records CNN anyway, live is all you need. ......


I think the real question is, ....."who *watches* CNN anyway...."


----------



## Wil

HarperVision said:


> I think the real question is, ....."who *watches* CNN anyway...."


I'm sure Ted Turner is so proud of what it has become that he looks in all the time.


----------



## CervixDestroyer

Posting just in case no one has tried. If a different zip code in your city has allows the Cox VoD App, if you repeat guided setup and change your zip to one of the allowed zip codes, you now have access.


----------



## ajwees41

miadlor said:


> I worked for Cox for many years.
> I'm not sure what the actual problems here are, but the OnDemand must have a perfect signal level to function.
> 
> You may seemlingly have no picture issues with regular TV, but the OD would give you issues.
> 
> Also at high traffic times, this will time out instantly do to Bandwidth issues.
> If it seems to only happen on a specific title in the list, then it may not even be available regardless if its in the list.


Cox on demand via Tivo is via internet(same as the contour app) not via qam, sowhy would signals levels matter?


----------



## ajwees41

Cox on demand down Monday !2/15/15 Cox Omaha just enabled IPV6 

the program seems to load then a black screen


----------



## CharlieC

Tried Cox On Demand today for the first time and the app opened fine, movie started fine, then after 30 minutes the sound disappeared and the video started to get choppy, then went into super slow motion. Tried backing up in the movie but never got it to work right again. Tried it on a second TIVO box on a different TV but had same results. Then my wife tried Cox tech support. The CSA told her "you can't use On Demand with a TIVO box. You must be using one of our cable boxes." She tried to convince the confused fella that we indeed have a TIVO box. He kept asking for our TIVO serial number until she finally gave it to him at which point he said "I will have to send a tech out." She politely declined because whenever we get a Cox tech out here and they see the TIVO box, their face turns white and they say "oh, you have one of those." At which point they respond - regardless of the issue, "you'll have to call TIVO about that." So we no longer bother having Cox service calls.

Anyone have similar experience with the Cox On Demand video freezing?


----------



## DoubleDAZ

CharlieC said:


> Tried Cox On Demand today for the first time and the app opened fine, movie started fine, then after 30 minutes the sound disappeared and the video started to get choppy, then went into super slow motion. Tried backing up in the movie but never got it to work right again. Tried it on a second TIVO box on a different TV but had same results. Then my wife tried Cox tech support. The CSA told her "you can't use On Demand with a TIVO box. You must be using one of our cable boxes." She tried to convince the confused fella that we indeed have a TIVO box. He kept asking for our TIVO serial number until she finally gave it to him at which point he said "I will have to send a tech out." She politely declined because whenever we get a Cox tech out here and they see the TIVO box, their face turns white and they say "oh, you have one of those." At which point they respond - regardless of the issue, "you'll have to call TIVO about that." So we no longer bother having Cox service calls.
> 
> Anyone have similar experience with the Cox On Demand video freezing?


Once I got the latest update that fixed the folder problem I was having, I haven't have any further problems, though I haven't watched any On Demand today.


----------



## Idealsol

My recent cox vod experience
I've had a bolt since October, a mini for a month,and I'm on cox in Orange County
Vod getting better - it seems to work more frequently
At 1st, I was lucky to get it to work 10% of the time 
I usually would get a v205 error

When I got the mini, the mini worked more frequently that the bolt
Seemed odd, but that has been the case
I'll try the bolt, get a v205, then immediately try the mini and it would work
On the bolt when it doesn't work, I have tried a power off reboot
That has usually worked to get vod working again on the bolt


----------



## mmmm_beer

I find it works about 20% of the time here in the Phoenix market. At least when I attempt to watch anything on VOD, which is mostly weekends. I have found if I retry playing it a few times I might get lucky or if it shows up in the Purchased section, it might start playing again. Then there are a few shows that no matter how many times I have tried always give me the v205 error. At least I have been able to watch a few things, unlike when it first was announced and wasn't able to get anything to work for while.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Idealsol said:


> When I got the mini, the mini worked more frequently that the bolt.
> Seemed odd, but that has been the case
> 
> I'll try the bolt, get a v205, then immediately try the mini and it would work.
> On the bolt when it doesn't work, I have tried a power off reboot
> That has usually worked to get vod working again on the bolt


I have the same Issue with my latest Bolt, the DVR needs to be rebooted every day in order to get Cox OnDemand to work. It works fine after a reboot, until after the next TiVo Network Connection. Usually 18-24 Hours, I can also get CoxVOD to stop working immediately, by Forcing 3 TiVo Network Connection after a reboot.

All my other TiVos and Minis work fine, It is just this new Bolt. CoxVOD worked fine on the last Bolt I had. I am wondering if when I moved the CableCARD from one Bolt to a new Bolt something did not get transferred correctly.

I have been working with TiVo to resolve this, If I ever figure it out I will post what fixed the issue.


----------



## ajwees41

does anyone with Tivo and the cox ondemand app able to view the free preview of Disney Family Movies? when I try it boots me back to Tivo Central


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> does anyone with Tivo and the cox ondemand app able to view the free preview of Disney Family Movies? when I try it boots me back to Tivo Central


What is the path to get to these Disney Family Movies?

NVM: Premiums > Disney Family Movies

Just attempting to access the folder resets the UI for me. "Premiums" does not seem to be the correct category for that content. Is there a Premium Disney Channel, like HBO, SHO etc?


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> What is the path to get to these Disney Family Movies?


They are in the Premiums section Disney Family Movies folder


----------



## ajwees41

C501 errors with cox ondemand again


----------



## CoxInPHX

I am getting the same C501 Errors, this is the first weekend in several weeks, that CoxVOD has not been working for me.
Having Cox OnDemand checked as a Video Provider, is also causing "Explore this show" to fail for any show that has an associated Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint.

I am fairly confident now that this is a TiVo server issue, and not a Cox issue.
My DVRs on the TiVo production server, all return a C501 Error.
My DVR on the TiVo staging server, CoxVOD works fine, any Mini hosted by this DVR also works, regardless of the server the Mini is on, because the Mini pulls the CoxVOD info from the Host DVR.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah

Hello,

We are tracking an issue with c501 on Cox On Demand. If you are experiencing this issue please PM me your TiVo Service Number (TSN) and what troubleshooting steps you've taken. Also if you were able to resolve it with any steps.

If you are having to reboot the TiVo Bolt each time you want to use Cox On Demand please PM your TSN and with any error codes you are getting. If you are getting both c501 and another error please let me know.

All of this will help us to track down any issues you are having.

Thank You for all your help!


----------



## ajwees41

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are tracking an issue with c501 on Cox On Demand. If you are experiencing this issue please PM me your TiVo Service Number (TSN) and what troubleshooting steps you've taken. Also if you were able to resolve it with any steps.
> 
> If you are having to reboot the TiVo Bolt each time you want to use Cox On Demand please PM your TSN and with any error codes you are getting. If you are getting both c501 and another error please let me know.
> 
> All of this will help us to track down any issues you are having.
> 
> Thank You for all your help!


sent info via pm new info now getting V204 error instead of v501


----------



## ajwees41

is there any update now the Tivo's give V204 errors


----------



## Idealsol

ajwees41 said:


> is there any update now the Tivo's give V204 errors


same here

The v204 error is instantaneous, the v205 errors I was getting previously took 5-10 seconds after requesting a stream

really starting to wonder if this VOD is worth the effort..


----------



## ajwees41

Idealsol said:


> same here
> 
> The v204 error is instantaneous, the v205 errors I was getting previously took 5-10 seconds after requesting a stream
> 
> really starting to wonder if this VOD is worth the effort..


have you called cox like the error said to do? I haven't yet since mine started with the C501 error and sending my TSN's to Sarah.


----------



## Idealsol

ajwees41 said:


> have you called cox like the error said to do? I haven't yet since mine started with the C501 error and sending my TSN's to Sarah.


I haven't yet
I probably will if it doesn't start working soon
Just tired of messing with it for now


----------



## JohnRS

Idealsol said:


> same here
> 
> The v204 error is instantaneous, the v205 errors I was getting previously took 5-10 seconds after requesting a stream
> 
> really starting to wonder if this VOD is worth the effort..


I'm having the same experience. First V205, then C501, now V204.

Cox gave me ticket #3126057 for the V205 and V204 errors. They also told me that there is a separate problem with some of the Disney channels.

I ran across this article published on Jan 19 which says that newly released TiVo software fixes the C501 error. I wasn't allowed to post the link here, but it's on the support site and is titled TiVo Software Version Information, What's new in version 20.5.6.

My BOLT is running 20.5.6.RC21-USC-11-849 currently. I'm guessing that the "RC" means Release Candidate, thus isn't the final version.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

Cox has been no help on my end....


----------



## ajwees41

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Cox has been no help on my end....


because it's a Tivo issue not a Cox issue that's why a TA or CC or both reset from cox has no affect.


----------



## ajwees41

JohnRS said:


> I'm having the same experience. First V205, then C501, now V204.
> 
> Cox gave me ticket #3126057 for the V205 and V204 errors. They also told me that there is a separate problem with some of the Disney channels.
> 
> I ran across this article published on Jan 19 which says that newly released TiVo software fixes the C501 error. I wasn't allowed to post the link here, but it's on the support site and is titled TiVo Software Version Information, What's new in version 20.5.6.
> 
> My BOLT is running 20.5.6.RC21-USC-11-849 currently. I'm guessing that the "RC" means Release Candidate, thus isn't the final version.


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

the Tivo's are on 20.5.6 already.


----------



## Idealsol

JohnRS said:


> I'm having the same experience. First V205, then C501, now V204.


I went from v205 to v204, and as of last night it's now v202 - show not available

Just not ready to spend time with a Cox ticket, etc
I'll wait a week and recheck
At this point, not sure if anyone knows who or what the problem is

Even when my Bolt was getting V205's , my lone mini still seemed to work
Now the mini is not able to get VOD either
Interestingly, I added a 2nd mini last Saturday, and is setup exactly as the 1st mini. It's working fine, but Cox VOD has never even showed up on that mini. All other apps like Netflix, Amazon, eco did show up and work fine


----------



## Sudoku

I don't know if this will help anyone, but i was having chronic problems with Cox VOD from the get-go. Sometimes it worked, but mostly it didn't.

Around the 10th time I called Cox, the guy decided to double check that my premium channels (HBO, Encore, Epix) were authorized to work with the VOD.

Apparently some of them were not cleared, and it was messing things up. He made sure all my premium channels were authorized for me to watch via VOD, and I've had no problems with VOD ever since. 

Hope this helps someone.

Now if I could only find a solution to my "What to Watch Now" C501 error.


----------



## ajwees41

cox is aware of the V204 error and the C501 error is on Tivo's side not Cox


----------



## ajwees41

Sudoku said:


> I don't know if this will help anyone, but i was having chronic problems with Cox VOD from the get-go. Sometimes it worked, but mostly it didn't.
> 
> Around the 10th time I called Cox, the guy decided to double check that my premium channels (HBO, Encore, Epix) were authorized to work with the VOD.
> 
> Apparently some of them were not cleared, and it was messing things up. He made sure all my premium channels were authorized for me to watch via VOD, and I've had no problems with VOD ever since.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Now if I could only find a solution to my "What to Watch Now" C501 error.


were you having the V204 error before the call to cox were they checked the premium channels?


----------



## JohnRS

Idealsol said:


> I went from v205 to v204, and as of last night it's now v202 - show not available
> 
> Just not ready to spend time with a Cox ticket, etc


I'm now getting a V202 error, also.

I called Cox (877-820-8202 ext 1) and they told me that the ticket I was on was closed 3 days ago. They didn't bother calling me, so they had no way of knowing that the problem was not solved. Regardless, they opened a new ticket for me regarding the V202 issue.

I urge you to call them. The number I listed above is not their normal Support number. It gets you straight to a department who handles these problems.

If only one person calls a problem in they treat it as a problem with that customer only. Thus they hardly even find a network issue. If additional people call it it becomes a "mass outage" and then they start looking for issues in their network rather that at the customer's site. Also, it gets a higher priority level.


----------



## JohnRS

JohnRS said:


> I urge you to call them. The number I listed above is not their normal Support number. It gets you straight to a department who handles these problems.


During my phone call to Cox a few people called in to report the error. So instead of the stupid "dispatch a tech to my location" they are now treating it as a system level problem.


----------



## ajwees41

According to TiVo and cox via Facebook it's a known issue along with C501


----------



## Idealsol

JohnRS said:


> I'm now getting a V202 error, also.
> 
> I called Cox (877-820-8202 ext 1) and they told me that the ticket I was on was closed 3 days ago. They didn't bother calling me, so they had no way of knowing that the problem was not solved. Regardless, they opened a new ticket for me regarding the V202 issue.
> 
> I urge you to call them. The number I listed above is not their normal Support number. It gets you straight to a department who handles these problems.


I put a call in to them, told them about my error progression from v205 to v204 to v202

They created a ticket but had no answers as to when it might be resolved


----------



## ajwees41

just tried and and got blank folders,but it works now


----------



## JohnRS

Idealsol said:


> They created a ticket but had no answers as to when it might be resolved


Good news here. I just checked and it's working!

Last time it only worked for about 2 days. I hope it's permanent this time.


----------



## Idealsol

JohnRS said:


> Good news here. I just checked and it's working!
> 
> Last time it only worked for about 2 days. I hope it's permanent this time.


Working here too..
At least for now

Interestingly, the 2nd mini I recently just added that never picked up the cox vod app, now showing the app after I did a forced connection and reboot of mini
It worked and is streaming a show now


----------



## ajwees41

Idealsol said:


> Working here too..
> At least for now
> 
> Interestingly, the 2nd mini I recently just added that never picked up the cox vod app, now showing the app after I did a forced connection and reboot of mini
> It worked and is streaming a show now


Now working in Omaha also Bet we don't get any info on what the issues were.


----------



## JohnRS

JohnRS said:


> Good news here. I just checked and it's working!
> 
> Last time it only worked for about 2 days. I hope it's permanent this time.


I was an hour into watching a movie. I dropped out of the Cox app to check something unrelated. When I try to resume (or watch anything else from Cox VoD) I'm getting the V205 again.


----------



## JohnRS

JohnRS said:


> I was an hour into watching a movie. I dropped out of the Cox app to check something unrelated. When I try to resume (or watch anything else from Cox VoD) I'm getting the V205 again.


I power-cycled the TiVo and Cox VoD started working again!


----------



## ajwees41

down again


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

ajwees41 said:


> down again


Working perfectly fine right now in Cleveland, Ohio area as I'm watching BlackSails from OnDemand. I forgot the new season started and didn't have the one pass setup, so streaming it is.


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> down again


Down again here, too. In the last 24 hours I have power-cycled my BOLT 6 times. Twice it made the V205 error go away and I was able to watch a movie. But the V205 error reappeared later.

Note: Using the menu option to restart didn't help. I had to pull the power plug.


----------



## JohnRS

Two things I just found out about the new 20.5.6 software release.

It's not stable, so the rollout has been frozen. No ETA.

The C501 fix it includes is not for the Cox VoD problem, but some something else entirely.


----------



## ajwees41

JohnRS said:


> Two things I just found out about the new 20.5.6 software release.
> 
> It's not stable, so the rollout has been frozen. No ETA.
> 
> The C501 fix it includes is not for the Cox VoD problem, but some something else entirely.


Were is this info from? I have had a premiere and roamio on 20.5,6RC for awhile now.


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> Were is this info from? I have had a premiere and roamio on 20.5,6RC for awhile now.


I called TiVo about another issue and asked about their software release procedures. I was especially interested in the "RC" (Release Candidate) in the current version. That generally means "beta" and wouldn't be distributed. But it seems that TiVo is different, and does distribute them.

My BOLT has 20.5.6.RC18. I also have a Mini and it's still on 20.5.4aRC6. That's why I was curious.


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> down again


I continue to see erratic behavior. I saw a C501 once when trying to start the app, but I was able to select a stream which I had previously saved, and it payed fine.

While watching another stream, later, about 1 hr in my BOLT rebooted! This was the first time I've seem this.


----------



## ajwees41

JohnRS said:


> I called TiVo about another issue and asked about their software release procedures. I was especially interested in the "RC" (Release Candidate) in the current version. That generally means "beta" and wouldn't be distributed. But it seems that TiVo is different, and does distribute them.
> 
> My BOLT has 20.5.6.RC18. I also have a Mini and it's still on 20.5.4aRC6. That's why I was curious.


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

says latest is 20.5.6


----------



## Johncv

Why is it so hard to write software code today? When I took programming 101 why back in the 60's we were programming with error checking and if there was an error we had to go back and correct it. Buggy code like this would neve had been released


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Johncv said:


> Why is it so hard to write software code today? When I took programming 101 why back in the 60's we were programming with error checking and if there was an error we had to go back and correct it. Buggy code like this would neve had been released


Typically the fault lies with program management as they never allow for enough time to do testing and fixing.


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> says latest is 20.5.6


Yes, and that's why I was surprised to see a "Release Candidate" running on both of my TiVo devices. But as the Tech Support person told me, TiVo distributes RC's and doesn't do a "final" release. They are the first company I've seen which does this. I find it very strange.

So when talking about what version you are running you need to include the RC number, too. The remainder specifies the platform it runs on, I'm told.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

They are not the only company to turn RCs into final releases. RC is release candidate. If its a successful candidate, then why rebuild and risk changes being introduced just to change a version number display string?

In the last 4 places I worked over the past 16 years, the software that is deployed to production is the exact same version as the Release Candidates deployed to the QA environment for regression testing.


----------



## JohnRS

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Typically the fault lies with program management as they never allow for enough time to do testing and fixing.


I agree that the rush to ship is part of the problem. That's a large part of continuous testing while developing, rather than waiting for the "final integration" to start testing.

But I think that are other causes, also. The general public's expectations for a quality (bug free) product are a lot lower now than in the early days of computing. So there is less pressure on a company to deliver one. Hence the value of getting to market fast is more significant than the loss caused by the remaining bugs. So the public gets new features faster, along with some bugs. I believe this was the Microsoft model initially.

Also, individual programmers aren't taught much about error handling. They consider it a chore, thus look to save time by avoiding it as much as possible. Hence the catch-all exception handler (which normally doesn't handle errors very well).

I also blame some programming languages for their poor support for error handling. Lack of multiple returns (rather than an error value in place of the expected one) from a function call, for example. And, of course, making it easier to write buggy code to start with (no overflow checking, for example) just aggravates the situation. Things like bounds checking, strong typing, and garbage collection help either prevent errors or detect them (rather than result in "undefined behavior").


----------



## JohnRS

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> They are not the only company to turn RCs into final releases. RC is release candidate. If its a successful candidate, then why rebuild and risk changes being introduced just to change a version number display string?


I would argue that if you can't rely on your build process, then it should be fixed.


----------



## ajwees41

back to C501 Cox ondemand errors


----------



## ajwees41

black screen after it was working for about a week


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

Johncv said:


> Why is it so hard to write software code today? When I took programming 101 why back in the 60's we were programming with error checking and if there was an error we had to go back and correct it. Buggy code like this would neve had been released


Probably because your FORTRAN class didn't have to account for 100 different combinations of cable providers, hardware, and dozens of content providers.  Though that doesn't excuse how slowly some widespread issues get fixed.


----------



## ajwees41

is cox ondemand down for others or just me?


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> is cox ondemand down for others or just me?


I got a V205 error. Then I power-cycled the TiVo. Now it's working.


----------



## moyekj

You guys are very persistent, I'll give you that. I gave up on Cox VOD a long time ago. I still don't get what is attractive about VOD anyway? I record everything I want to watch, so what are the other attractions of VOD besides perhaps catching an episode of something you may have missed because of a DVR failure?


----------



## ajwees41

moyekj said:


> You guys are very persistent, I'll give you that. I gave up on Cox VOD a long time ago. I still don't get what is attractive about VOD anyway? I record everything I want to watch, so what are the other attractions of VOD besides perhaps catching an episode of something you may have missed because of a DVR failure?


gives people something to watch when nothings on


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> is cox ondemand down for others or just me?


Mine has been working fine, so far since Monday. I expect it will go down again sometime this weekend though.

I was having severe latency issues with Cox VOD loading and I switched my DNS servers back to Google, problem stopped.

FYI:
Any OnDemand Content from a network where your local affiliate is owned by Nexstar will not be working and will return a (V205) 408 Error due to the carriage dispute between Cox and Nexstar Broadcasting
http://www.coxcommitment.com/

Phoenix is The CW - KASW
Las Vegas is CBS - KLAS


----------



## atmuscarella

ajwees41 said:


> gives people something to watch when nothings on


That's what your DVR is for.


----------



## foghorn2

Right, It's so much better to record than stream. Streaming is just gee wiz.


----------



## ajwees41

atmuscarella said:


> That's what your DVR is for.


we dvr non ondemand programming since cox has ondemand via Tivo


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Mine has been working fine, so far since Monday. I expect it will go down again sometime this weekend though.
> 
> I was having severe latency issues with Cox VOD loading and I switched my DNS servers back to Google, problem stopped.
> 
> FYI:
> Any OnDemand Content from a network where your local affiliate is owned by Nexstar will not be working and will return a (V205) 408 Error due to the carriage dispute between Cox and Nexstar Broadcasting
> http://www.coxcommitment.com/
> 
> Phoenix is The CW - KASW
> Las Vegas is CBS - KLAS


not an issue in Omaha


----------



## CoxInPHX

Does anyone else in a market that was effected by the Nexstar dispute still have their associated OnDemand content still say "Subscription Required"

If so please post in the Cox Forums:
http://forums.cox.com/forum_home/tv_forum/f/4/t/12748.aspx

When Cox and Nexstar were in the dispute, the affiliated Networks, in my case The CW in Phoenix, AZ, the associated OnDemand content thru TiVo Cox OnDemand changed to "Subscription Required"

Now that the dispute is settled, the CW OnDemand content still says "Subscription Required" and does not play.

I checked my leased Cox STB and OnDemand CW content works on that box. But all 3 of my TiVo DVRs still say "Subscription Required"


----------



## CoxInPHX

Would someone in San Diego tell me what your current Cisco Tuning Adapter firmware is?


----------



## Johncv

CoxInPHX said:


> Would someone in San Diego tell me what your current Cisco Tuning Adapter firmware is?


Where do you locate the firmware version number?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Johncv said:


> Where do you locate the firmware version number?


TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter > Tuning Adapter Diagnostics

Versions and MACs
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.xxxx*

the F.xxxx is the firmware version.


----------



## ajwees41

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Trying to help out a friend via telephone who is technology adverse with their TiVo.
> 
> They are on Cox Cable, purchased a TiVo....picked up the CableCard and the TA....they also gave them a filter.
> 
> They are unsure what the filter is. They said Cox told them to put it on their input to the Tivo.
> 
> However, they are going to attempt to use Minis over MoCA.
> 
> What exactly is this filter....and will it have an impact if they try to use Mini's over MoCA?
> 
> Thanks - as I don't have Cox Cable....and don't want to guess.


what model Tivo did they get? the moca filter is supposed to be at the cable entering the house.


----------



## Johncv

CoxInPHX said:


> TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter > Tuning Adapter Diagnostics
> 
> Versions and MACs
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.xxxx*
> 
> the F.xxxx is the firmware version.


OK, in South San Diego I have F.2001, all the other stuff is the same. Why do you want to know?


----------



## CoxInPHX

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> They are on Cox Cable, purchased a TiVo....picked up the CableCard and the TA....they also gave them a filter.
> 
> They are unsure what the filter is. They said Cox told them to put it on their input to the Tivo.
> 
> However, they are going to attempt to use Minis over MoCA.
> 
> What exactly is this filter....and will it have an impact if they try to use Mini's over MoCA?
> 
> Thanks - as I don't have Cox Cable....and don't want to guess.


I hope they are not in a market that uses Motorola equipment, the stuck on Acquiring Channel Information 89% has not been resolved yet. I do not think this is limited to just the Bolts.

The Filter is a MoCA POE filter.
You really need 2 MoCA POE filters if you are using MoCA

One filter gets placed at the Tuning Adapter, to keep the MoCA signal out of the TA, MoCA can cause the TA to fail tuning requests.
A second filter should be placed at the main drop after the split to the Cable Modem or eMTA.

*Motorola TA* - http://media.cox.com/support/print_media/tv/equipment/user_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourMotoTA.pdf
*Cisco TA* - http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf

http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=a6842300-fad1-11de-f523-000000000000


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

CoxInPHX said:


> I hope they are not in a market that uses Motorola equipment, the stuck on Acquiring Channel Information 89% has not been resolved yet. I do not think this is limited to just the Bolts.


Anyone in the Cox Tidewater area (using Motorola/Arris CableCards) that can tell me if this is a problem with Tivo Roamios as well?

thx


----------



## CoxInPHX

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Anyone in the Cox Tidewater area (using Motorola/Arris CableCards) that can tell me if this is a problem with Tivo Roamios as well?


Two posts from Cox Hampton Roads, outside of the Orange County, CA market, it might be just Russian roulette
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10759405#post10759405


----------



## Number528

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Anyone in the Cox Tidewater area (using Motorola/Arris CableCards) that can tell me if this is a problem with Tivo Roamios as well?


I put a Plus and a Mini at my mother's home in Williamsburg (Cox Hampton Roads) and have had no issues beside the occasional need for a TA reboot. Been in place for about a year and a half.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

CoxInPHX said:


> Two posts from Cox Hampton Roads, outside of the Orange County, CA market, it might be just Russian roulette
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10759405#post10759405


Are these cox issues only at setup, so if they have been setup for a while, one would not experience this?


----------



## JohnRS

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Are these cox issues only at setup, so if they have been setup for a while, one would not experience this?


I've seen my TA stop working once in about a month. Rebooting didn't help. The next day it was OK, however.

For me the VoD problem happens very frequently. Rebooting sometimes helps.

YMMV.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Two posts from Cox Hampton Roads, outside of the Orange County, CA market, it might be just Russian roulette
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10759405#post10759405


just like the Cox ondemand issues not all markets that were launched are having issues.


----------



## CoxInPHX

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Are these cox issues only at setup, so if they have been setup for a while, one would not experience this?


Yes, that is my understanding, however any changes made to the account to add additional channel paks may potentially run into issues.

These issues seem to coincide with Cox changing all channels to use encryption, eliminating the un-encrypted locals, I do not know if the issue is directly related.


----------



## CoxInPHX

My Cox OnDemand is down tonight, returning only the C501 Error.

Spinning Blue Circle hell also.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

I was having the same c501 cox ondemand issues as well yesterday.


----------



## gworkman

I've found Cox on-demand to be quite unreliable, to the point I quit trying. I went in last night and found the C501 error. Tonight, I can get list of movies, but then see V204. Hopefully they straighten things out. Would like to rely on it, but just use an old Xbox 360 for most of my on-demand movies.
With V204, the error message gives me a phone number to call. It is the self-install hot-line and requires an installation number. I can't continue without it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Here are my observations:
There are 4 distinct Error messages with Cox OnDemand all have different meanings, causes and possible resolutions.

*C501* - usually weekends for me, some server communication issue, no resolution, most likely will work again on Monday afternoon.
A C501 error on the weekdays is usually a temporary server latency issue, and a second or third attempt usually succeeds.

*(V205)* w/ the code *400* - a second or third attempt to play may be successful, content link does not match between TiVo & Cox.

*(V205)* w/ the code *408* - Content link TiVo has is not currently available on the Cox server, generally no resolution. Content may have expired. This also can happen during the period, on the 4th day, when the content transitions from all commercials to limited commercials.

*(V205)* w/ the code *456* - might be resolved by rebooting the DVR, if every program is returning the 456 code.
If just certain programs return the 456 code, then it is similar to the 408 code error.
After receiving more than Ten (10) *(V205)/456* errors, the DVR may need rebooted for Cox OnDemand to work again.

There is another issue where you might see a *(V205)/456* error on every program that requires the DVR to be rebooted daily, I am attempting to determine how this is resolved.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Here are my observations:
> There are 4 distinct Error messages with Cox OnDemand all have different meanings, causes and possible resolutions.
> 
> *C501* - usually weekends for me, some server communication issue, no resolution, most likely will work again on Monday afternoon.
> A C501 error on the weekdays is usually a temporary server latency issue, and a second or third attempt usually succeeds.
> 
> *(V205)* w/ the code *400* - a second or third attempt to play may be successful, content link does not match between TiVo & Cox.
> 
> *(V205)* w/ the code *408* - Content link TiVo has is not currently available on the Cox server, generally no resolution. Content may have expired. This also can happen during the period, on the 4th day, when the content transitions from all commercials to limited commercials.
> 
> *(V205)* w/ the code *456* - might be resolved by rebooting the DVR, if every program is returning the 456 code.
> If just certain programs return the 456 code, then it is similar to the 408 code error.
> After receiving more than Ten (10) *(V205)/456* errors, the DVR may need rebooted for Cox OnDemand to work again.
> 
> There is another issue where you might see a *(V205)/456* error on every program that requires the DVR to be rebooted daily, I am attempting to determine how this is resolved.


I have a conversation going on Tivo via facebook and will post any updates.


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> I have a conversation going on Tivo via facebook and will post any updates.


Thanks for the details! I didn't realize that the "secondary" codes were also significant.

Meanwhile, I learned a few new things today. Cox called to update me on their progress. Last I heard on 2/05 they were busy working on it. Today I learned that on 2/01 they turned the problem over to TiVo and are just holding, waiting to hear from them.

So I called TiVo to see if I could find out what was going on. The tech I spoke to was most helpful and he told me that the C501 issue was still being worked on. The umbrella ticket for this is 05433975. If you are getting c501 errors I'd recommend asking to be added to this ticket.

He also double checked the V202, V204, V205 errors and it seems that V204 is not a Cox error at all, but is a TiVo error. It means that the TiVo isn't authorized for Cox VoD. This information is stored on the TiVo itself. He checked mine and it was not set correctly. He believes that this is fundamental and might possibly also explain the V202 and V205 errors which take place after access is granted.

He opened ticket 05544621 for me. He forewarned me that due to its nature, Engineering would take 3-5 business days to handle it. They will probably first attempt to push the correct setting to my TiVo.

It would help to know if others have this same issue (probably?) or it's just me. So, if you are seeing the V204 error at times, please call TiVo Support, refer to my ticket (05544621) and ask them to check your unit. This only takes a few minutes.

Then ask them to add the result to my ticket. If they can't add to my ticket, ask them to open a ticket for you and to include a reference to my ticket. This will help Engineering know if it is a one-shot problem or something systemic.

I feel that I made some progress - in a sideways kind of way.


----------



## ajwees41

JohnRS said:


> Thanks for the details! I didn't realize that the "secondary" codes were also significant.
> 
> Meanwhile, I learned a few new things today. Cox called to update me on their progress. Last I heard on 2/05 they were busy working on it. Today I learned that on 2/01 they turned the problem over to TiVo and are just holding, waiting to hear from them.
> 
> So I called TiVo to see if I could find out what was going on. The tech I spoke to was most helpful and he told me that the C501 issue was still being worked on. The umbrella ticket for this is 05433975. If you are getting c501 errors I'd recommend asking to be added to this ticket.
> 
> He also double checked the V202, V204, V205 errors and it seems that V204 is not a Cox error at all, but is a TiVo error. It means that the TiVo isn't authorized for Cox VoD. This information is stored on the TiVo itself. He checked mine and it was not set correctly. He believes that this is fundamental and might possibly also explain the V202 and V205 errors which take place after access is granted.
> 
> He opened ticket 05544621 for me. He forewarned me that due to its nature, Engineering would take 3-5 business days to handle it. They will probably first attempt to push the correct setting to my TiVo.
> 
> It would help to know if others have this same issue (probably?) or it's just me. So, if you are seeing the V204 error at times, please call TiVo Support, refer to my ticket (05544621) and ask them to check your unit. This only takes a few minutes.
> 
> Then ask them to add the result to my ticket. If they can't add to my ticket, ask them to open a ticket for you and to include a reference to my ticket. This will help Engineering know if it is a one-shot problem or something systemic.
> 
> I feel that I made some progress - in a sideways kind of way.


well I have already been in contact with Cox and Tivo and both say both accounts are correct


----------



## ajwees41

was able to play a music video and then stupidly went to check Disney Family movies folder and was kicked out of the Cox ondemand app and now no video plays.


----------



## JohnRS

ajwees41 said:


> was able to play a music video and then stupidly went to check Disney Family movies folder and was kicked out of the Cox ondemand app and now no video plays.


I find that much of what I watch using Cox VoD is from HBO. An interesting work-around for the HBO material is now available.

I noticed a new Video Provider on my Bolt today: HBO Go. It costs nothing if you are already paying for HBO from your cable provider. I did have a little trouble entering the validation code. It turns out that the HBO website is not fully functional with my Chrome browser. It's fine with Firefox, however.

Now, using the HBO Go app (even with the Cox app disabled or not currently functioning) I can still get HBO stuff.


----------



## ajwees41

JohnRS said:


> I find that much of what I watch using Cox VoD is from HBO. An interesting work-around for the HBO material is now available.
> 
> I noticed a new Video Provider on my Bolt today: HBO Go. It costs nothing if you are already paying for HBO from your cable provider. I did have a little trouble entering the validation code. It turns out that the HBO website is not fully functional with my Chrome browser. It's fine with Firefox, however.
> 
> Now, using the HBO Go app (even with the Cox app disabled or not currently functioning) I can still get HBO stuff.


be careful though hbogo counts the data usage while Cox ondemand via Tivo isn't supposed to.


----------



## JohnRS

Version 20.5.9 was released on 3/16. Any improvement?


----------



## ajwees41

JohnRS said:


> Version 20.5.9 was released on 3/16. Any improvement?


nope I have been on 20.5.9 for awhile no help and cox thinks signal issues, but all channels work fine.


----------



## JohnRS

JohnRS said:


> Version 20.5.9 was released on 3/16. Any improvement?


It only lasted 2 days then the C501 error appeared.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Has anyone's Cox OnDemand been working the last 24-48 hours?

All my devices have been returning an error I have not experienced before.

*"Show Unavailable (V202)"* on all programs.

Usually it is the dreaded C501, but this is definitely different for me.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone's Cox OnDemand been working the last 24-48 hours?
> 
> All my devices have been returning an error I have not experienced before.
> 
> *"Show Unavailable (V202)"* on all programs.
> 
> Usually it is the dreaded C501, but this is definitely different for me.


same V202 error in Omaha also the MyRentals folder is empty when it should have shows in it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> same V202 error in Omaha also the MyRentals folder is empty when it should have shows in it.


Thanks, for the info, I thought it might just be me, due to some unrelated changes on my end.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Thanks, for the info, I thought it might just be me, due to some unrelated changes on my end.


Have you called Cox yet?


----------



## ajwees41

according to Tivo V202 Error is the Tivo is missing the Cox ondemand Token


----------



## werk

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone's Cox OnDemand been working the last 24-48 hours?
> 
> All my devices have been returning an error I have not experienced before.
> 
> *"Show Unavailable (V202)"* on all programs.
> 
> Usually it is the dreaded C501, but this is definitely different for me.


yep, v202 here as well on anything I try to play, for the past 2 days.


----------



## ajwees41

werk said:


> yep, v202 here as well on anything I try to play, for the past 2 days.


have you contacted cox they told me I was the first person to report the error best they offered was to restart Tivo still no luck.


----------



## ajwees41

now C501 errors


----------



## foghorn2

ajwees41 said:


> now C501 errors


Thats the 501 CoXs error


----------



## ajwees41

foghorn2 said:


> Thats the 501 CoXs error


the screen says Tivo error C501


----------



## ajwees41

check cable card pairing ours says no, but we still get all our subscribed channels exccept ondemand


----------



## werk

ajwees41 said:


> now C501 errors


Same here. C501 now. I haven't had a chance to contact cox yet. Will try this week.


----------



## ajwees41

werk said:


> Same here. C501 now. I haven't had a chance to contact cox yet. Will try this week.


C501 is a Tivo error have to contact Tivo also


----------



## CoxInPHX

Back to the Typical Sunday/Weekend Issue reported most every weekend

*"Unexpected Problem" (C501)*


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Back to the Typical Sunday/Weekend Issue reported most every weekend
> 
> *"Unexpected Problem" (C501)*


are you getting the V202 error also or just C501?


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> are you getting the V202 error also or just C501?


Sunday night I was only getting the C501 error

This morning it is back to only the V202 error

I called Cox Saturday, and was told they were aware of the issue, and it was not just TiVo OnDemand, other platforms were also being affected.


----------



## werk

Mine is working fine today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41

werk said:


> Mine is working fine today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still get blue spinning circles on ours, but fast forwarding a bit lets it play correctly until we quit and watch tv


----------



## mattyro7878

I have all these issues with my Bolt on Cox in Connecticut. C'est la vie...My question is = why doesnt my Premiere even offer me Cox on Demand? Reported to Tivo and Cox. Tivo said "force two connections , then reboot". Obviously that did not work and I am tired of calling Cox daily.


----------



## ajwees41

mattyro7878 said:


> I have all these issues with my Bolt on Cox in Connecticut. C'est la vie...My question is = why doesnt my Premiere even offer me Cox on Demand? Reported to Tivo and Cox. Tivo said "force two connections , then reboot". Obviously that did not work and I am tired of calling Cox daily.


is checked in the video providers section on the premiere?


----------



## wwu123

Does the app require Coz cable card be installed, or is Coz Internet sufficient? My parents have a basic digital package, but since the analog channels work and my dad's got bad vision, I've got them set up only with analog tuning.


----------



## CoxInPHX

wwu123 said:


> Does the app require Coz cable card be installed, or is Coz Internet sufficient? My parents have a basic digital package, but since the analog channels work and my dad's got bad vision, I've got them set up only with analog tuning.


Yes, It requires an authorized and paired CableCARD, to set the account up correctly.

Your parents Analog channels, will not be around very much longer. Most Cox markets have already gone all digital or started the process.

Here is the schedule for analog removal:
https://www.cox.com/aboutus/policies/all-digital-plans.html

So either way you need to get a CableCARD.


----------



## werk

After working all week, the weekend arrives and its v205 now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX

Mine is working fine so far, probably until Sunday afternoon/eve


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Hate to bump an old thread, but does CoxOnDemand work for anyone today? I select it from the view menu and all that shows up is "My Rentals". There are no folders like there used to be and my streaming one passes show episodes as "not available". I'm thinking ita just the typical weekend crash, but I dont get any error messages or other popups or spinning blue circles like it did in the past.

Thanks.


----------



## Sudoku

I noticed it last night, too. Everything is gone except My Rentals, Premiums, and Kids.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Sudoku said:


> I noticed it last night, too. Everything is gone except My Rentals, Premiums, and Kids.


Thanks for sharing, at least I know its not something specific to just my account. I dont even have Premiums and Kids showing up on the OnDemand menu.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Mine are missing also. Search and OnePass still work though

I have:
< My Rentals
< All New Movies
< Family Summer Fun


----------



## OmeneX

I haven't recieved Cox on Demand here in PHX since purchasing my Bolt and activating it June 7th. I'm currently in the process of working with TiVo & Cox to hopefully resolve it. TiVo support sent me an email to call Cox and verify a few things. Which I intended to do today. These instructions may not pertain to you guys -- but for what it's worth here they are from the email.

_*"Contact Cox Communications, the Cox agent needs to confirm the following services (if not, they need to enable them):

Verify CableCARD is paired and provisioned Verify you have the advanced TV package Verify you have high-speed Internet Verify you do not have code 274 on your account Have Cox tech add code 274 Have Cox tech re-provision CableCARD Force 2 connections to TiVo service. Go to TiVo Central>Settings and messages>Network settings>connect to the TiVo Service now."*_

Good Luck & I want On Demand too.


----------



## OmeneX

Was fixed yesterday. Good support rep from CoX looked into everything and enabled everything. After a quick connect to TiVo services. On Demand came on. 

Yes!


----------



## mattyro7878

My Bolt has been vod reliable and now my Premiere has vod. At this time on this day when Jupiter is aligned with Mars and Trump is still a ******....all my video needs are met. Except my 4k lus which will be satisfied soon.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Please post whether or not your Cox OnDemand is working after the Rovi Update.

If not, please post a picture of the Error message(s) you are receiving.
And whether you accessed the content from the Cox OnDemand App itself or from a link (Launchpoint) from Search, My Shows, or Explore this show > Episodes.


----------



## OmeneX

Hey there CoxInPHX,

Sorry so late response, a bit busy around these parts as of late.

I finally got the Rovi update and in general things have been ok. Have had a few odd OnePass things to clear up but mostly resolved. CoX VOD hasn't worked since I've been testing after receiving the update, I can report. Though I remember you saying Cox being aware of this issue - so I haven't paid it much mind, and rather just being patient.

Anyways, I rarely use VOD via COX. The family usually uses it more than I. But saw your post here and decided to check again for ya. At any rate I went ahead and tried to use the *Cox On Demand app* from the video providers choices. So! To finally get to the point - here's a picture that you asked for. I'm not the expert on all things Cox - but would just calling in and checking my codes again be worth it?

Thanks bro. If you need any more testing info I'm back in the fray now, so ask away and I'll try to get what ever you need once home after work.










Took the pics in a hurry earlier today - if you require better ones or more info just let me know. Also, I've done multiple guide updates, Tivo Box resets, and a couple TA resets during all my testing and clearing up minor stuff.


----------



## CoxInPHX

@ OmeneX

Thanks, your picture is fine, that is the same error I am getting, I have been working directly with TiVo and will ask them to look at this thread.


----------



## OmeneX

Quick Googles on 502 error yield (proxy error) - I don't wager I can do much on my end. So just best for me to wait. 

We are drowning in content from other streams anyways. What I find funny is almost all the content that people at my home watch on CoX VOD - I usually tell them.. "You know you could watch that on *insert platform* instead?" So we will be fine with waiting. (Mostly premium channel stufts) - the don't know they are spoiled when they have 5 or more different ways to watch "Shameless". 

Looks like you got the bulls by the horn on this - thanks for that.


----------



## AZrob

OmeneX said:


> Hey there CoxInPHX,
> 
> Sorry so late response, a bit busy around these parts as of late.
> 
> I finally got the Rovi update and in general things have been ok. Have had a few odd OnePass things to clear up but mostly resolved. CoX VOD hasn't worked since I've been testing after receiving the update, I can report. Though I remember you saying Cox being aware of this issue - so I haven't paid it much mind, and rather just being patient.
> 
> Anyways, I rarely use VOD via COX. The family usually uses it more than I. But saw your post here and decided to check again for ya. At any rate I went ahead and tried to use the *Cox On Demand app* from the video providers choices. So! To finally get to the point - here's a picture that you asked for. I'm not the expert on all things Cox - but would just calling in and checking my codes again be worth it?
> 
> Thanks bro. If you need any more testing info I'm back in the fray now, so ask away and I'll try to get what ever you need once home after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the pics in a hurry earlier today - if you require better ones or more info just let me know. Also, I've done multiple guide updates, Tivo Box resets, and a couple TA resets during all my testing and clearing up minor stuff.


I am seeing the same thing on both of my Tivo's, but have not had time to call Tivo. Has anyone else called them?

Rob in AZ


----------



## ajwees41

AZrob said:


> I am seeing the same thing on both of my Tivo's, but have not had time to call Tivo. Has anyone else called them?
> 
> Rob in AZ


call cox also since that what the popup says also all other subscribed channels work?


----------



## ratinthekitchen

I got the same error last night trying to watch a Showtime program (Roadies) via Cox on Demand. Didn't try anything else, just switched to the Roku and used Showtime Anytime. Checked just now and whatever I pick via Cox on Demand yields that error.


----------



## Azlen

I don't have any error messages because Cox on Demand is no longer an option for me. It's not even listed as an option in "My Video Providers". I had it before. No idea where it went.


----------



## foghorn2

My COXVOD been gone for months, and thats a good thing, got sick of it slowing everything down every weekend.


----------



## ajwees41

Azlen said:


> I don't have any error messages because Cox on Demand is no longer an option for me. It's not even listed as an option in "My Video Providers". I had it before. No idea where it went.


is the cablecard still validated do you get all subscribed channels?


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> call cox also since that what the popup says also all other subscribed channels work?





ajwees41 said:


> is the cablecard still validated do you get all subscribed channels?


This has nothing to do with Cox, directly, the Rovi conversion changed something on TiVo's backend and TiVo needs to figure it out. Calling Cox is not going to resolve this.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

I'm still on GraceNotes data in the Cleveland area and I used CoxOnDemand on Saturday to watch a Brad Williams comedy show from ShowtimeHD Comedy.


----------



## CoxInPHX

According to a Cox spokesperson, TiVo has fixed this issue, specifically the error "Problem with your account. (V204) - 502"

Force 2 Network Connections and then reboot the DVR. Please report if this fixes it for you.

I am unable to test the fix at this time.


----------



## OmeneX

All systems good over this way. (PHX)

VOD back up and running on several stations that I tried using the Cox App.

Thanks for the assist!


----------



## ratinthekitchen

All is working here. I didn't have to do the tapdance with network connections and reboot.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Mine is also working again.

EDIT: Cox OnDemand did start working again, however after testing several programs, I started receiving the following Error message on all content and on all 3 TiVo DVRs, I had to reboot the TiVo again in order for Cox OnDemand to work again.

I will attempt to reproduce this, and report back the steps if I can reproduce it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Is anyone's Cox OnDemand working tonight?

Every program is returning a "Temporarily Unavailable" (V205) - 400 Error


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> Is anyone's Cox OnDemand working tonight?
> 
> Every program is returning a "Temporarily Unavailable" (V205) - 400 Error


Bump...

Could someone reply, Still not working for me.


----------



## OmeneX

CoxInPHX said:


> Bump...
> 
> Could someone reply, Still not working for me.





CoxInPHX said:


> Is anyone's Cox OnDemand working tonight?
> 
> Every program is returning a "Temporarily Unavailable" (V205) - 400 Error


Good Bump man. I somehow had missed this, and have been out and about till earlier today.

Anyways - I just checked @ 8:30 our time and I get the (V205) error after waiting for a good 30 seconds or more maybe. I get the *Spinning Blue Wait Circle* - then the error pops up.


----------



## CoxInPHX

@ OmeneX, Thanks

Anyone outside of Arizona?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Same v205 error from Cleveland when trying Cox On Demand with HBO series BoardwalkEmpire which I am subscribed to. Also failed on all the other shows I tried in Fall Freeview.


----------



## DEC2955

Also just checking in to report the error(s) in Wichita, Kansas
(1) Either that there is something wrong with my account, paid in full and next not due till 10/15/2016
Then a few hours latter and as of a few seconds a go..
(2) Cox On-Demand not available to call a 800#.
David

PS: The phone number listed on screen [ 1-877-820-8202] is for the "Self Install Automated" system..


----------



## ajwees41

DEC2955 said:


> Also just checking in to report the error(s) in Wichita, Kansas
> (1) Either that there is something wrong with my account, paid in full and next not due till 10/15/2016
> Then a few hours latter and as of a few seconds a go..
> (2) Cox On-Demand not available to call a 800#.
> David
> 
> PS: The phone number listed on screen [ 1-877-820-8202] is for the "Self Install Automated" system..


No that is the cox cable card number you call call not automated


----------



## CoxInPHX

Mine is working again tonight Sat 9/24/16


----------



## jmccorm

Is this available yet for TiVo Bolt?


----------



## ajwees41

jmccorm said:


> Is this available yet for TiVo Bolt?


all Tivos connected to cox internet with a paired cable card should get it


----------



## jmccorm

ajwees41 said:


> all Tivos connected to cox internet with a paired cable card should get it


I'm able to access all of the Cox video on demand features on my Premier. It isn't even listed as a provider on my Bolt. I'm wondering which company I should go to in order to get it enabled (Cox or TiVo) and what I should tell them?

Last time I tried talking to Cox about it, they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## ajwees41

jmccorm said:


> I'm able to access all of the Cox video on demand features on my Premier. It isn't even listed as a provider on my Bolt. I'm wondering which company I should go to in order to get it enabled (Cox or TiVo) and what I should tell them?
> 
> Last time I tried talking to Cox about it, they had no idea what I was talking about.


On the bolt in the settings menu select channels video providers make sure cox is selected.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Does anyone have a Recently Watched History list at the top of the App?

Does anyone have Resume Pause Points being saved for programs not completed.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> Does anyone have a Recently Watched History list at the top of the App?
> 
> Does anyone have Resume Pause Points being saved for programs not completed.


I don't know I'm getting v205 errors and still have the old menu I think finally got the cable cards working just no ondemand on Tivo v205 othe Tivo does even list cox ondemand as a choice that TiVo was recently installed though.


----------



## codeman125

Is this ever coming to San Diego?? It's so frustrating all of our zip codes are left out of this.


----------



## Johncv

codeman125 said:


> Is this ever coming to San Diego?? It's so frustrating all of our zip codes are left out of this.


Cox On Demand is already avable in San Diego, I have it in Chula Vista 91910. What is your zip code?


----------



## ajwees41

codeman125 said:


> Is this ever coming to San Diego?? It's so frustrating all of our zip codes are left out of this.


do you have cox internet and a paired cable card in a tivo? check your video providers area and see if cox is listed.


----------



## codeman125

92103. I thought people had said they had it so I emailed Tivo and they said I'm not in an available market. SD zip codes aren't listed here either: 
support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets
I have preferred internet through them and a cable card. It doesn't show up in "My Video Providers". I just did a chat with Cox support and they said I should have on demand with my current package. I'm also pretty tech savvy... Am I missing something?


----------



## ajwees41

codeman125 said:


> 92103. I thought people had said they had it so I emailed Tivo and they said I'm not in an available market. SD zip codes aren't listed here either:
> support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets
> I have preferred internet through them and a cable card. It doesn't show up in "My Video Providers". I just did a chat with Cox support and they said I should have on demand with my current package. I'm also pretty tech savvy... Am I missing something?


tivo saying not in available market is not true Omaha has not listed and we have it.

I would post on the cox forums

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets

https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Cox-On-DEMAND-Requirements


----------



## jmccorm

After just shy of three hours on the telephone, I got Cox on Demand to work with my TiVo Premier. First call was 1 hour 15 minutes and TiVo did a three-way call with Cox. They couldn't resolve it on the phone, but said to watch over the next few days. A couple of days later, I received an email from an escalation specialist at TiVo asking me to call back.

The second call was 1 hour 40 minutes and this time, the TiVo rep kept the Cox person on the other line. A little over the hour into the call, the TiVo rep put me on hold for a long period of time and then I was dumped without any warning into the Cox support menu tree. I chose the cablecard option and worked with a Cox representative. As it turned out, the On-Demand flag was present on my tuning unit, but not my cablecard. They resubbed my cable card, and after another forced data connection to TiVo, the Cox On-Demand service finally appeared.

This isn't so much a complaint as it is information for others who might find themselves going down a similar path. Cox had enabled On-Demand for the tuning unit, but not the CableCARD.


----------



## AAaaaagh

I have an old Series2 dual tuner Tivo. Does anyone know if it will work with Cox now that Cox is going all digital? Tivo told me to get a digital transport adapter but that will turn my machine into a single tuner - NOT happy about that.

Also, is there a way for me to use Cox on demand? I never have and have no idea if it even works on my Tivo or how to get to it. (zip 93117)

I’m beyond frustrated with both Cox and Tivo...they’re sending me in circles and no one has answers (about the digital part). NOT tech savvy...appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## atmuscarella

AAaaaagh said:


> I have an old Series2 dual tuner Tivo. Does anyone know if it will work with Cox now that Cox is going all digital? Tivo told me to get a digital transport adapter but that will turn my machine into a single tuner - NOT happy about that.
> 
> Also, is there a way for me to use Cox on demand? I never have and have no idea if it even works on my Tivo or how to get to it. (zip 93117)
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated with both Cox and Tivo...they're sending me in circles and no one has answers (about the digital part). NOT tech savvy...appreciate any advice. Thanks.


Your dual tuner Series 2 TiVo can only directly tune analog cable signals. If Cox stops sending analog cable signals there is nothing TiVo can do about it. Your unit can also record the analog output from one set top box (STB) so if Cox stops sending analog signals and converts to 100% digital recording the output from one of Cox's STBs is the only option you have to continue to use your Series 2 TiVo.

Do you have an HD TV? Your Series 2 TiVo can only do SD perhaps it is time to move on?


----------



## ajwees41

AAaaaagh said:


> I have an old Series2 dual tuner Tivo. Does anyone know if it will work with Cox now that Cox is going all digital? Tivo told me to get a digital transport adapter but that will turn my machine into a single tuner - NOT happy about that.
> 
> Also, is there a way for me to use Cox on demand? I never have and have no idea if it even works on my Tivo or how to get to it. (zip 93117)
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated with both Cox and Tivo...they're sending me in circles and no one has answers (about the digital part). NOT tech savvy...appreciate any advice. Thanks.


Cox ondemand only work on cablecard Tivo's which are Premiere or newer. when Cox goes all digital your only options are what atmuscarella mentioned


----------



## Swivvle

jmccorm said:


> After just shy of three hours on the telephone, I got Cox on Demand to work with my TiVo Premier. First call was 1 hour 15 minutes and TiVo did a three-way call with Cox. They couldn't resolve it on the phone, but said to watch over the next few days. A couple of days later, I received an email from an escalation specialist at TiVo asking me to call back.
> 
> The second call was 1 hour 40 minutes and this time, the TiVo rep kept the Cox person on the other line. A little over the hour into the call, the TiVo rep put me on hold for a long period of time and then I was dumped without any warning into the Cox support menu tree. I chose the cablecard option and worked with a Cox representative. As it turned out, the On-Demand flag was present on my tuning unit, but not my cablecard. They resubbed my cable card, and after another forced data connection to TiVo, the Cox On-Demand service finally appeared.
> 
> This isn't so much a complaint as it is information for others who might find themselves going down a similar path. Cox had enabled On-Demand for the tuning unit, but not the CableCARD.


I just wanted to say thanks, after being told....

1. cable cards don't support on demand (linked me to cox support article)

2. to follow the cox tivo guide here: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Cox-On-DEMAND-Troubleshooting (problem was it wasn't in the provider list)

3. I copy and pasted your middle message there about 'as it turned out, the On-Demand flag was present on my tuning unit, but not my cablecard' portion to online chat who said they were able to find the flag to add on demand to my cable card in their admin and voila, a tivo connect later, and I had cox ondemand in my provider list! Cox support would have never found that without your message, thanks!


----------



## scottchez

I had the same issue, had to call, ask them to add the Flag, did not work.
They added it to the wrong Cable card, one I am not using.

Called back and he added it to all my cable cards to be sure.

STEP TWO
You then have to have the tivo connect again to TIVO to download the ONDEMAND App. It then showed up in Preferences.
Hope this info helps.

NEXT ISSUE
Now we just need to get past the Cox error were it looks like Streaming on Demand times out and it gives a errors so you have to try again and again until it really starts. Something like a CS501 error, please try again when clicking on Watch now.


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> I had the same issue, had to call, ask them to add the Flag, did not work.
> They added it to the wrong Cable card, one I am not using.
> 
> Called back and he added it to all my cable cards to be sure.
> 
> STEP TWO
> You then have to have the tivo connect again to TIVO to download the ONDEMAND App. It then showed up in Preferences.
> Hope this info helps.
> 
> NEXT ISSUE
> Now we just need to get past the Cox error were it looks like Streaming on Demand times out and it gives a errors so you have to try again and again until it really starts. Something like a CS501 error, please try again when clicking on Watch now.


what software version is on your Tivo? I'm guessing it's the latest. Our ondemand finally started working last night, but we are still getting the same errors you mention, but at least it works


----------



## scottchez

I downloaded the latest version last night before testing. It does work, but I often have to re try 1 to 3 times almost like it times out or the Cox serves needs extra time to "spin up" or load the show for streaming. 
Who owns the Cox On Demand app, was that made by Cox or Tivo, I am guessing Cox wrote it and they need to fix it by increasing the timeout setting for waiting for a show to start (the spinning circle) 
Other idea is COX is at capacity for OnDemand and they don't have enough servers to handle the thus sometimes it fails and trying again works as there is capacity there then. Just guessing.
As anyone posted the issue the Cox support forums? They seem to monitor those and open tickets for you. Don't want to duplicate work others here already did since I am new to the issue.


----------



## ajwees41

nope Tivo wrote it they had major ondemand outages even with cox hardware, but a far as the app all cox is required/can to do is make sure cable card has the right info and ondemand flag Tivo handles the rest.


----------



## Loach

ajwees41 said:


> nope Tivo wrote it they had major ondemand outages even with cox hardware, but a far as the app all cox is required/can to do is make sure cable card has the right info and ondemand flag Tivo handles the rest.


So I just need to call Cox and tell them I need on demand flag turned on for my cablecards? What are the chances they will know what I'm talking about? I am in Omaha and the app doesn't appear on either my Roamio or Premiere.


----------



## scottchez

I had the same issue in Omaha. You need to call the Cox Cable Card Activation number. They knew exactly which flag to set to turn it on. After they do it you will need to force a Tivo Download and then a reboot for the new App to show up.
If you have more than one cable cable make sure they activate all cards.

NOTE: Often the On Demand show does not start playing, it is like their server times out or does not have capacity. Sometimes you have to try to play the show 1 to 4 times before it works, just keep trying. This has to be a bug in that the time out setting or auto retry is not working like it does on their Cox branded boxes.
Be sure to open a Case on the Tivo dot come web site so they will know to fix this issue, other wise they will think no one has the issue.

To open a support case with Tivo for the Cox On Demand app issue or any other error you get with it (there are other errors that some also get) go here. fill out the form please.
Contact Us


----------



## ajwees41

You also need to subscribe to cox internet


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> I had the same issue in Omaha. You need to call the Cox Cable Card Activation number. They knew exactly which flag to set to turn it on. After they do it you will need to force a Tivo Download and then a reboot for the new App to show up.
> If you have more than one cable cable make sure they activate all cards.
> 
> NOTE: Often the On Demand show does not start playing, it is like their server times out or does not have capacity. Sometimes you have to try to play the show 1 to 4 times before it works, just keep trying. This has to be a bug in that the time out setting or auto retry is not working like it does on their Cox branded boxes.
> Be sure to open a Case on the Tivo dot come web site so they will know to fix this issue, other wise they will think no one has the issue.
> 
> To open a support case with Tivo for the Cox On Demand app issue or any other error you get with it (there are other errors that some also get) go here. fill out the form please.
> Contact Us


Scott no reboot is necessary and if you get v204 errors please reply I have been working with TiVo support since on demand was launched in Omaha for Tivo's.


----------



## Loach

scottchez said:


> I had the same issue in Omaha. You need to call the Cox Cable Card Activation number. They knew exactly which flag to set to turn it on. After they do it you will need to force a Tivo Download and then a reboot for the new App to show up.
> If you have more than one cable cable make sure they activate all cards.
> 
> NOTE: Often the On Demand show does not start playing, it is like their server times out or does not have capacity. Sometimes you have to try to play the show 1 to 4 times before it works, just keep trying. This has to be a bug in that the time out setting or auto retry is not working like it does on their Cox branded boxes.
> Be sure to open a Case on the Tivo dot come web site so they will know to fix this issue, other wise they will think no one has the issue.
> 
> To open a support case with Tivo for the Cox On Demand app issue or any other error you get with it (there are other errors that some also get) go here. fill out the form please.
> Contact Us


Thanks, I will give the cable card activation number a try tomorrow.


----------



## scottchez

He is talking about just getting the On Demand app or as Cox calls it the Landing Page or App, a reboot is required to get the software to show up in the menu.
So get Cox to set the Flag on the cable card. Do a connect to Tivo for software. Then reboot. Then it will show up on the menu, if not go to the Video providers menu and check the box next to Cox to get it on the menu.


----------



## ajwees41

Nope no reboot is needed after cox sets the flag just force a connection. If after the connection there is still no app check in the video providers menu. In the settings menu/channels menu. I have no idea why you think a reboot is needed.


----------



## Loach

OK, called Cox today and now I have the app under video providers. However, I get V205 errors when trying to play any video. I've tried about 10 different programs. I also just called Tivo and they said they made sure my "groups" were set up correctly, so it should work. I'm still getting the V205 errors, but now they have the subcode 408 (previously I was getting 456). Tivo says there's nothing more they can do. Cox wants to do a truck roll - any other ideas before I do that?


----------



## ajwees41

ondemand via Tivo on cox is down for us now also.


----------



## Loach

ajwees41 said:


> ondemand via Tivo on cox is down for us now also.


I guess I will wait to troubleshoot further then.


----------



## ajwees41

Cox and Tivo are both aware of it and Tivo is working on a fix.


----------



## ajwees41

it is back to working somewhat if you get v204 error again try playing the same video again


----------



## Loach

ajwees41 said:


> it is back to working somewhat if you get v204 error again try playing the same video again


I'm still getting v205 errors (not v204).


----------



## ajwees41

Loach said:


> I'm still getting v205 errors (not v204).


 I meant V205 I have been getting those lately, but trying again usually lets the show play


----------



## Loach

ajwees41 said:


> I meant V205 I have been getting those lately, but trying again usually lets the show play


Interesting. I've tried playing the same video again to no avail. After reading your message I just tried the same video 3 times, and lo and behold it played on the 3rd try.


----------



## ajwees41

Loach said:


> Interesting. I've tried playing the same video again to no avail. After reading your message I just tried the same video 3 times, and lo and behold it played on the 3rd try.


It doesn't always work but until they get everything straightened out you can watch some videos


----------



## scottchez

In away Cox makes us pay for the Advanced TV Service which include On Demand to get Tivo Bolt Server, they pushed it on me when I signed up a few weeks ago. Cant get the basic tier.
WHICH MEANS . . .
We are not getting what we paid for.
Still getting V205 errors last night.
Is this a Cox or Tivo Issue? Who do I open a Support case with? I am still with in the advertised 30 day satisfaction gurarantee return policy for both companies maybe they will escalate this up if I ask to cancel.


----------



## Loach

My guess is Cox and Tivo will just point the finger at each other.


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> In away Cox makes us pay for the Advanced TV Service which include On Demand to get Tivo Bolt Server, they pushed it on me when I signed up a few weeks ago. Cant get the basic tier.
> WHICH MEANS . . .
> We are not getting what we paid for.
> Still getting V205 errors last night.
> Is this a Cox or Tivo Issue? Who do I open a Support case with? I am still with in the advertised 30 day satisfaction gurarantee return policy for both companies maybe they will escalate this up if I ask to cancel.


Scott according to cox ondemand is free and this a Tivo issue Cox has no control over this all they can do is make sure the Cable card info is correct and the Tivo ondemand flag is set. According to the Cox reps as soon as a cable card is paired to a Premere or newer and you have chsi it will automatically add the code to the account.


----------



## scottchez

So just to confirm. Tivo wrote an App that connects to the Cox on Demand Servers for Shows over the Internet.

Is the COX Server down or is the software that Tivo Wrote not set correctly to talk to their servers? Did Cox setup servers just for TIVO? I could see that if the format is different.
Are we sure Tivo wrote it? I thought Tivo was a platform and Netflix, Amazon Rule and Cox provided Apps.

Just want to know who escalate to, (who has the bug or defect) both Cox and Tivo seem to point fingers at each other. I might be able to play my 30 days return card and get to talk to someone that know the status.


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> So just to confirm. Tivo wrote an App that connects to the Cox on Demand Servers for Shows over the Internet.
> 
> Is the COX Server down or is the software that Tivo Wrote not set correctly to talk to their servers? Did Cox setup servers just for TIVO? I could see that if the format is different.
> Are we sure Tivo wrote it? I thought Tivo was a platform and Netflix, Amazon Rule and Cox provided Apps.
> 
> Just want to know who escalate to, (who has the bug or defect) both Cox and Tivo seem to point fingers at each other. I might be able to play my 30 days return card and get to talk to someone that know the status.


actually the way it was explained to me was cox sends the ondemand files to TiVo and they do whatever is needed to make them viewable on TiVo it's a TiVo written app


----------



## scottchez

Just to be sure.
My Message says error v204
"There is a problem with your account. Contact Cox Customer Support 877-820-8202"

Is that the message everyone gets?

So I need to call TIVO not COX as it is a software issue on the TIVO side.
I already talked to a VP at TIVO about an other issue and they got that solve, now I am on to this issue. A new Customer should not have so many issues with a Tivo Product where we pay $15 a month for services and support.
Everyone here is super very helpful, but some things have to be fixed by Tivo or Cox, TivoCommunity alone can not solve them. I hate to complain to businesses.

Thank You Tivo Community you guys are great.


----------



## Loach

scottchez said:


> Just to be sure.
> My Message says error v204
> "There is a problem with your account. Contact Cox Customer Support 877-820-8202"
> 
> Is that the message everyone gets?
> 
> So I need to call TIVO not COX as it is a software issue on the TIVO side.
> I already talked to a VP at TIVO about an other issue and they got that solve, now I am on to this issue. A new Customer should not have so many issues with a Tivo Product where we pay $15 a month for services and support.
> Everyone here is super very helpful, but some things have to be fixed by Tivo or Cox, TivoCommunity alone can not solve them. I hate to complain to businesses.
> 
> Thank You Tivo Community you guys are great.


That's not the message I was getting - mine were v205 errors. CoxinPhx has a good post earlier in this thread explaining the different error codes.


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> Just to be sure.
> My Message says error v204
> "There is a problem with your account. Contact Cox Customer Support 877-820-8202"
> 
> Is that the message everyone gets?
> 
> So I need to call TIVO not COX as it is a software issue on the TIVO side.
> I already talked to a VP at TIVO about an other issue and they got that solve, now I am on to this issue. A new Customer should not have so many issues with a Tivo Product where we pay $15 a month for services and support.
> Everyone here is super very helpful, but some things have to be fixed by Tivo or Cox, TivoCommunity alone can not solve them. I hate to complain to businesses.
> 
> Thank You Tivo Community you guys are great.


scott it's like tivo changed/updated something that broke the link between our cox accounts and the tivo side and tivo needs to fix it. this has been going on since it was first launched, but has gotten real bad this past week. and remember this was never a promised feature


----------



## scottchez

It was an advertised promise when I signed up a few weeks ago, Both Tivo Corp and Cox said I would have Cox On Demand, Cox was sure to up sell me to the advanced TV package just so I could get On Demand.
Here is the Official Advertisement from Cox on the Bolt and Cox on Demand. This is why I going to push it to Management to get this fixed. I can see older Tivo users not being promised On Demand but I was.

COX AD (The Cox Marketing Dept Spent some money on this AD, nicely done)
This Ad has been on other web sites (banner ads), when they had the $34.95 / month special for new sign ups. It is how they got me to switch. It was a Holiday special. Price had since double per month.
TiVo BOLT | Cox Communications

Press Release/NewsStory
Cox Brings VOD to Retail TiVo Boxes | Multichannel

Tivo Web Site saying its All
https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Cox-On-DEMAND-Requirements


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> It was an advertised promise when I signed up a few weeks ago, Both Tivo Corp and Cox said I would have Cox On Demand, Cox was sure to up sell me to the advanced TV package just so I could get On Demand.
> Here is the Official Advertisement from Cox on the Bolt and Cox on Demand. This is why I going to push it to Management to get this fixed. I can see older Tivo users not being promised On Demand but I was.
> 
> COX AD (The Cox Marketing Dept Spent some money on this AD, nicely done)
> This Ad has been on other web sites (banner ads), when they had the $34.95 / month special for new sign ups. It is how they got me to switch. It was a Holiday special. Price had since double per month.
> TiVo BOLT | Cox Communications
> 
> Press Release/NewsStory
> Cox Brings VOD to Retail TiVo Boxes | Multichannel
> 
> Tivo Web Site saying its All
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Cox-On-DEMAND-Requirements


I meant before that info was added/ after cox and Tivo worked out a deal.


----------



## scottchez

It was fixed over the Cox Cable Forum today. Cox and Tivo both worked it I think. it is a joint project.

THANK YOU EVERYONE, Working Great, best ever. Others confirm.

I did a Tivo Update, then Pulled Power from Cable Modem and Tivo. Let Cable Model start up, then plugged in Tivo let it start fully, then rebooted my Tivo Minis.


----------



## CoxInPHX

My CoxVOD has been out since the beginning of December, I have been working directly with TiVo and I noticed it is working again this morning.
The Resume from Pause feature appears to still be broken though. I have been reporting on this issue for a few months.
I am running newer SW though, so YMMV.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> My CoxVOD has been out since the beginning of December, I have been working directly with TiVo and I noticed it is working again this morning.
> The Resume from Pause feature appears to still be broken though. I have been reporting on this issue for a few months.
> I am running newer SW though, so YMMV.


I'm pretty sure Scott is running the latest software as I am also on 20.6.3 and resume viewing is still broken


----------



## scottchez

Update

Someone from Cox called me TODAY. Feb 8th, and left a Voice Mail. Said to try Cox on Demand with the Resume and to call in on the phone if it is not working.

GOOD NEWS, I did 3 hours of Cox on Demand resuming 4 different shows on both my Tivo Bolt and my Two Tivo Minis.

Everything worked great.

I really like Cox on Demand. When it is working it is a lot like Netflix or Amazon, except most of the content is free with your Cox Cable.

Hopefully it is working good for everyone else now.

SOLUTION
If not do the typical, unplug your Cable Modem and Router for 1 mins, then power it back on, then reboot your Main Tivo and then force Two Tivo Connections to make sure you have the latest software and that your Streaming connections are cleared from Cache.

Thank you Tivo and Cox for fixing it.


----------



## scottchez

Very Bad News, most shows are not working again, seems to be a pattern here. Just search this site, seems like most shows stop working every 2-3 weeks.
You call tivo and they say call Cox, the error message says calls Cox. Cox has been very helpful even helping on a Sunday, but the issue seems to be on the Tivo side on the Tivo Server. The Two companies need to work togethr, one does Authentication and other provides the content, one of them hand out the link data for the menu of what is Avl. I also wanter if there is a Capacity issue or a memory leak in a server
This is so not good.

But I think I got it figured out.

The bad news is it makes Cox look bad as the message always says call Cox, think of all the customers out there with Tivo trying on Demand and thinking it is a Cox issue.

Looking at the error codes

V205) w/ the code 408 - Content link TiVo has is not currently available on the Cox server, generally no resolution. Content may have expired. This also can happen during the period, on the 4th day, when the content transitions from all commercials to limited commercials.

We see this means the content is not there. No matter how many times you try, it will not play. The pattern of this happening every Two weeks is real, Cox is updating content.

For Example: Vampire Diaries, Episode 809 in SD does not play, it is not there anymore, but Episode 809 in HD does play. Further looking at the SD vas HD folders for this show, the HD one has less episodes, it must of updated, the SD one has more.

CONCLUSION

Either Cox is not sending Tivo the updated list of the new On Demand Content, hence error V205 with 408

OR

Tivo is getting the updated list but is not updating the Tivos.

Tivo has not been responsive on this issue, instead they say call Cox, this could be a Tivo issue, but we really need Cox Cables help here as they have the best customer service around, maybe Cox and reach out to their contacts at Tivo and see if they can Synch the content list while verifying that they are in fact sending the current list over please


----------



## Mark_K

Scott, I'm guessing it's more complicated than that. Cox on Demand is still working fine for me in Orange County, CA. Resume even works.


----------



## ajwees41

scottchez said:


> Very Bad News, most shows are not working again, seems to be a pattern here. Just search this site, seems like most shows stop working every 2-3 weeks.
> You call tivo and they say call Cox, the error message says calls Cox. Cox has been very helpful even helping on a Sunday, but the issue seems to be on the Tivo side on the Tivo Server. The Two companies need to work togethr, one does Authentication and other provides the content, one of them hand out the link data for the menu of what is Avl. I also wanter if there is a Capacity issue or a memory leak in a server
> This is so not good.
> 
> But I think I got it figured out.
> 
> The bad news is it makes Cox look bad as the message always says call Cox, think of all the customers out there with Tivo trying on Demand and thinking it is a Cox issue.
> 
> Looking at the error codes
> 
> V205) w/ the code 408 - Content link TiVo has is not currently available on the Cox server, generally no resolution. Content may have expired. This also can happen during the period, on the 4th day, when the content transitions from all commercials to limited commercials.
> 
> We see this means the content is not there. No matter how many times you try, it will not play. The pattern of this happening every Two weeks is real, Cox is updating content.
> 
> For Example: Vampire Diaries, Episode 809 in SD does not play, it is not there anymore, but Episode 809 in HD does play. Further looking at the SD vas HD folders for this show, the HD one has less episodes, it must of updated, the SD one has more.
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> Either Cox is not sending Tivo the updated list of the new On Demand Content, hence error V205 with 408
> 
> OR
> 
> Tivo is getting the updated list but is not updating the Tivos.
> 
> Tivo has not been responsive on this issue, instead they say call Cox, this could be a Tivo issue, but we really need Cox Cables help here as they have the best customer service around, maybe Cox and reach out to their contacts at Tivo and see if they can Synch the content list while verifying that they are in fact sending the current list over please


 that episode is down for me also and the ondemand is on TiVo servers not cox servers cox only authorizes and bills for movie rentals.


----------



## HerronScott

ajwees41 said:


> that episode is down for me also and the ondemand is on TiVo servers not cox servers cox only authorizes and bills for movie rentals.


On demand content on Cox and Comcast is not on TiVo's servers. Why would you think that?

Scott


----------



## ajwees41

HerronScott said:


> On demand content on Cox and Comcast is not on TiVo's servers. Why would you think that?
> 
> Scott


that is what the Tivo supervisor told me when we were try to get cox on demand working. He said Cox sends a compressed file of the ondemand content to Tivo and they do their conversion to make it available to Tivo customers.


----------



## scottchez

I was told the same thing. There are Cox servers and Tivo Servers. Cox does the Authentication part and they provide the link list of what On Demand is available to the Tivo Servers.
Tivo Servers also provide the content via the compressed file.
In other words the Two system have to be in Synch and both have to be working for this to work.
Some of the Parts is not working right.

Open Issue #1 Resume Feature is not always working
Open Issue #2 Many Errors v205 can't not watch the show even after reboots and many retries


----------



## HerronScott

ajwees41 said:


> that is what the Tivo supervisor told me when we were try to get cox on demand working. He said Cox sends a compressed file of the ondemand content to Tivo and they do their conversion to make it available to Tivo customers.


Well I apologize! I really could not picture Cox being different from Comcast with regards to hosting the on-demand content. Comcast on-demand definitely comes from Comcast's servers. Do you mean that Cox is sending the show to TiVo and then on to your TiVo in real-time as it streams?

Scott


----------



## ajwees41

No it's like cox gets the content from the broadcasters/networks and sends files/copies to TiVo. I don't think The cox ondemand servers push content to TiVo because of one reason while Ondemand was down for TiVo customers cox ondemand was still working for cox leased cable boxes. If Cox was us the same software/method it should have taken as long as it did since Comcast was the ginny pig, Cox on demand is using IPbackchannel


----------



## tvmaster2

What's the latest with people and this Cox 205 error? We're getting it now - resetting Tivo Roamio and tuning adapter fixed it on the Roamio, but not on the Tivo Mini :/


----------



## ajwees41

tvmaster2 said:


> What's the latest with people and this Cox 205 error? We're getting it now - resetting Tivo Roamio and tuning adapter fixed it on the Roamio, but not on the Tivo Mini :/


 we don't have any mini's but what happens if you try the same video again without resetting the Tivo? You might need to have cox redo the cable card pairing


----------



## nessie

https://www.cox-ondemand.com/fall-freeview/ The fall freeviews on the premium channels never work for Cox TiVo customers, right? I remember the free previews on demand not working in the past.


----------



## ajwees41

nessie said:


> Fall FreeView | Cox On Demand The fall freeviews on the premium channels never work for Cox TiVo customers, right? I remember the free previews on demand not working in the past.


They should, but there will be a separate folder not in the premium channel area of the app for them. if it doesn't show you need to call cox


----------



## ajwees41

nessie said:


> Fall FreeView | Cox On Demand The fall freeviews on the premium channels never work for Cox TiVo customers, right? I remember the free previews on demand not working in the past.


 they do work for Cox Tivo users, but some users might not have the right flags set that's why I mentioned call cox.


----------

